# Smoky Eye Sunday!



## MACGoddess (Sep 25, 2005)

Following discussions HERE, we've decided to do a *Smokey Eye Sunday on Sunday October 2nd*. Feel free to post your smokey eye sooner if you wont be around to enter next Sunday!

I'm really looking forward to seeing everyones attempts! Thanks Cirean for suggesting it!


----------



## lilla (Sep 26, 2005)

I am gonna do it before Sunday and I'll post it here.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 27, 2005)

Since I'm going away this weekend, I did mine today






*I used:*

-The Body Shop all in one foundation

-MAC "Untitled" paint

-Ben Nye "Ice" lid and highlight

-Milani "Storm" crease

-MAC "Blacktrack" fluidline top liner

-Lancome "Black" Kohl lower liner

-Lancome Hypnose mascara

-Milani "Luminous" blush

-The Body Shop "Pink" shimmerwaves

-MAC lipstick "Fabby"

-Lots of Collection 2000 clear gloss.

Attachment 5810Attachment 5811Attachment 5812

Attachment 5813Attachment 5814


----------



## Laura (Sep 27, 2005)

Fabulous start to the thread Sirvinya! I love the pic of the side of your face &amp; you looking up. Love it


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks! I think my favourite is the first attatchment one.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks really good Sirvinya! Great photo layout too!

PS. Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## lilla (Sep 27, 2005)

:icon_love Wow Sirvinya!!! It is soooo pretty!! luv it:icon_love Are you sure you're wearing fdtn? Your skin is so beautiful and flawless! You don't look like you have fdtn on. :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love Thanks for the pictures, I have to write down the lists of mu you used.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i already told ya on LJ, but i love it! really suits you! you've come a long way baby! LOL x



Thanks hunny!! xxx :icon_love


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's mine....I know it's not Sunday yet, but I won't have the time to do the look this weekend, so I'm posting the one from last night:icon_love I went for grey.
















Face:

T LeClerc foundation in Caramel and pressed powder in Abricot

Ben Nye creme rouge in Coral

Eyes:

Nars e/s in Bombshell

NYC e/s in Wait Until Dark

NYC e/l

Trucco e/s in Moonshade

Lips:

Ben Nye gloss in Nude


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

Ooh the smokey eye is so pretty on Emmy.. Man i need to get some grey e/s! You did a great job with the blending.


----------



## Sophia (Oct 1, 2005)

Sirvinya lovely smokey look, these shades f e/s looks very good on you!!

Emmy I love your smokey look,grey e/s looks soo good on you and I got to tell yo that I like you better with your hair down!!


----------



## lilla (Oct 1, 2005)

Laura, Mac has a new veluxe pearl e/s called Knight Divine I believe that you'll like. I saw the picture of the new e/s at the counter the other day. I might be wrong with the name though.

Emmy, you look good. I got too busy and didn't get my pics ready yesterday. But I shall post them here either today or tomorrow.

Originally Posted by *Laura* Ooh the smokey eye is so pretty on Emmy.. Man i need to get some grey e/s! You did a great job with the blending.


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2005)

Sirvinja....OMG, PERFECT blending!!! the colors are all so vibrant and shimmery. and your skin looks great indeed

Emmy, you need to wear your hair down more often, it looks gorgeous that way. I love the way dark e/s and pale lips look on someone with a darker complexion. great job!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Ooh the smokey eye is so pretty on Emmy.. Man i need to get some grey e/s! You did a great job with the blending. Thanks sooo much, Laura



I love grey e/s for a smokey look...much easier to pull of than black IMO. And grey would look awesome on you.


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Sophia, Charmaine, Nilufer and Andrea. I like my hair down too sometimes coz of the shape of my face:icon_love but it's soooo hard to keep it out of my face so I rarely do when going out.

Nilufer, I saw the smokey look u did on the FOTD, and you look fabulous.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 1, 2005)

Emmy looks great, so mysterious! I also like your hair down


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Loving the smokey eyes girls! You both look great!


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

Well here's my first ever attempt at a smokey eye. And I'm stressing the word attempt! I would have loved to use navy's for it but I don’t have any e/s that colour. Actually I don’t have many dark e/s so I ended up using only 2 eyeshadows!.. Would love advice on how to perfect this look. All comments appreciated. One thing i did notice is that i should have spent more time on my lower lash line. I can barely see the e/s in the pic! Sorry the pics aren't the best quality

*FACE:*

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Foundation

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Concealer

NARS Laguna Bronzing Powder

Shu P Pink 30 Glow On Blush

Dior Skinflash under eyes

*EYES:*

Products used are in the pic!

*LIPS:*

Rimmel Get Up &amp; Go Lipliner

Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds in Irridescent Pink

Stila Lipglaze in Watermelon


----------



## Cirean (Oct 1, 2005)

Laura I think you did really well!



Too bad about the Navy, I bet it would have look great!


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Cirean.. Anything you would have done differently? I really do wanna learn how to do a proper smokey eye


----------



## Eva121 (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* I love grey e/s for a smokey look...much easier to pull of than black IMO. I couldn't agree more,I love black,but I just don't like it on me,so grey e/s is the way to go!


----------



## Cirean (Oct 1, 2005)

Just personal taste I think... I would have pulled the e/l out a little further to give the eyes a more exotic/sexy look. You got the blending really well, shimmer looks great and your liner is really well smudged.


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2005)

OMG Laura...this is my all time fave look from you!!!! your smokey eye looks natural yet mysterious. you did very very well for a first try (it was your 1st try, right?).

I think it looks perfect like that, but try what Cirean suggested just to make it a little bit more dramatic and see if you like it

btw, I tried out that maybelline lipstick at the drugstore today but it was way too pale on me...looks awesome on you though


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean*  Just personal taste I think... I would have pulled the e/l out a little further to give the eyes a more exotic/sexy look. You got the blending really well, shimmer looks great and your liner is really well smudged. Looks great, Laura. I agree with Cirean on pulling the e/l out a bit.


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tips girls.. I did try pulling out the liner a bit but i never did that before and thought it looked stupid so i rubbed it off!! I'll try that out next time






And yup Andrea its my first time!


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2005)

FACE:

Maybelline True Illusion

usual concealers

Artdeco blush #35

MAC Irridescent Powder Pressed in Belightful

EYES:

Artdeco e/s #82 on lid, #92 on crease

Artdeco e/s #27 on browbone

black eye kohl

Jade Perfect Cream mascara

LIPS:

Maybelline Watershine Diamonds l/s in Crystal Pink

MAC l/g C-Thru

good thing I tried this out BEFORE going out. I used a bit too much blush (the artdeco blush is really pigmented for being this cheap!!!) and I might do a nude lip instead of the pink instead tonight.

Do you guys think this is too much color for my innocent looking face??


----------



## Cirean (Oct 1, 2005)

Great application Andrea! Did the eye look feel dark to you? I think you could go much darker and look really stunning! Your hair looks sexy pulled over like that.

Geez everyone looks so good, I'm starting to feel the pressure to perform tomorrow LOL

Originally Posted by *Arielle* FACE:Maybelline True Illusion

usual concealers

Artdeco blush #35

MAC Irridescent Powder Pressed in Belightful

EYES:

Artdeco e/s #82 on lid, #92 on crease

Artdeco e/s #27 on browbone

black eye kohl

Jade Perfect Cream mascara

LIPS:

Maybelline Watershine Diamonds l/s in Crystal Pink

MAC l/g C-Thru

good thing I tried this out BEFORE going out. I used a bit too much blush (the artdeco blush is really pigmented for being this cheap!!!) and I might do a nude lip instead of the pink instead tonight.

Do you guys think this is too much color for my innocent looking face??


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Great application Andrea! Did the eye look feel dark to you? I think you could go much darker and look really stunning! Your hair looks sexy pulled over like that. thanks sweetie! IÂ´m excited to see your smokey eye





no, IÂ´ve done eye looks this dark before and was comfortable wearing them. but before I used only very light blush and nude lipgloss with dark eye mu....which I felt comfortable with but I think it kinda washes me out cause I have a lighter skintone, so all you could see was EYES *lol*


----------



## Sophia (Oct 1, 2005)

Laura I agree with the girls it would look much better if you pulled more the eyeliner out!! It's the darkest eye look I've seen from you!!! Nice try!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* FACE:Maybelline True Illusion

usual concealers

Artdeco blush #35

MAC Irridescent Powder Pressed in Belightful

EYES:

Artdeco e/s #82 on lid, #92 on crease

Artdeco e/s #27 on browbone

black eye kohl

Jade Perfect Cream mascara

LIPS:

Maybelline Watershine Diamonds l/s in Crystal Pink

MAC l/g C-Thru

good thing I tried this out BEFORE going out. I used a bit too much blush (the artdeco blush is really pigmented for being this cheap!!!) and I might do a nude lip instead of the pink instead tonight.

Do you guys think this is too much color for my innocent looking face??





HOT MAMA!!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 1, 2005)

Andrea the e/s looks fabulous on you!!! You have such a beautiful eye shape!! I think you could put more eyeshadow on you lower lashline to make it more smokey!!!


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

I love it Andrea! You are such a hot chick and you got the smokey eye down to a tee! Can you tak pics of the e/s used and post them.. Or do you know of any MAC shadows that would be similiar?


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* I love it Andrea! You are such a hot chick and you got the smokey eye down to a tee! Can you tak pics of the e/s used and post them.. Or do you know of any MAC shadows that would be similiar? aw thanks, hottie




sorry, my camera sucks!!!!!

left: #82 (medium grey-blue)

right: #92 (grey-purple)

I donÂ´t know which MAC e/s would be similar though


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Andrea the e/s looks fabulous on you!!! You have such a beautiful eye shape!! I think you could put more eyeshadow on you lower lashline to make it more smokey!!!



this is the most color I can handle on my lower lashline...I tried to apply more but I think I looked like a panda bear


----------



## Sophia (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* this is the most color I can handle on my lower lashline...I tried to apply more but I think I looked like a panda bear



Oh no Andrea you have such beautiful eye shape and you have not small eyes so you can make them look more intense!!


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Oh no Andrea you have such beautiful eye shape and you have not small eyes so you can make them look more intense!!



thanks Sophia. I guess IÂ´ll try to apply more and more each time so I can used to that look...I just feel very "goth" if thereÂ´s too much color UNDER my eyes


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

Aw they look cute! Thanks for taking pics of them for me


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Aw they look cute! Thanks for taking pics of them for me do you guys have Douglas-stores in Ireland? that´s where they are sold, at least in austria &amp; germany (but I THOUGHT they are available allover europe...guess not



)website: http://www.artdeco.de/


----------



## lilla (Oct 1, 2005)

Laura it is very nice.:icon_love


----------



## lilla (Oct 1, 2005)

Andrea, wow :icon_love you did such a beautiful smokey look! I love it. You look dreamy, I love the second picture :icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 1, 2005)

Sirvinya- that silver and black really stands out on you! looks great!!






Emmy- you look soooo pretty with those color. I love the way you kept everything else simple.





Laura-those colors go great with your eyes. They really made them look bright and beautiful!!





Andrea-what can i say...you look super sexy!! Hot mama!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 1, 2005)

You all look great!!!

I love how you all used different colors of "smoky" ... nice touch!!!

And Laura my lil' chicken... SMILE!!!! lol



You look mah-veh-lous!!! :icon_love

here's mine:

MAC e/s in Anti-Establishment (middle of lid)

MAC e/s in Vellum (inner lid)

MAC e/s in Black Tied (outer V)

MAC Powerpoint Liner in Industry

Ultima II Wonderwear Mascara in Black

Please ignore the skin... went for an eyebrow wax last night and the friggin' lady waxed my ENTIRE FACE!!!!!



She dripped wax all over my cheeks (yes this was not my regular place..I went w/ a friend goes here... NEVER AGAIN!!!) And then said she was waxing my face... I'm telling her NO! And she proceeds to rip off the wax that dripped along with EVERYTHING ELSE!!! I'm soooo pissed!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 2, 2005)

*Janelle nice blue smokey look!! They look very beautiful on you!!!









*


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 2, 2005)

Laura, Andrea and Janelle, you guys look super hot with the smokey look. The colours u picked are amazing


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2005)

Janelle...hot mama





I love the last full face pick. it shows the outer "v" which we all love on you. your application is always so perfect!


----------



## Laura (Oct 2, 2005)

Who's the hot mama! Love the blue smokey look on you Janelle.. Fabulous darling!


----------



## Cirean (Oct 2, 2005)

Great smokey blue look Janelle!


----------



## lilla (Oct 2, 2005)

:icon_love Janelle sooooo gorgeous girl!!!! :icon_love You did it very nicely and you know what? One of the new Mac vp e/s is the same colour mixture you have. If I am not wrong the name is Knight Divine :icon_love


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Oct 2, 2005)

Girls, your Smokey eyes looks so perfect. I was so convinced to post up a smokey eye of me today. But although I tried my best it comes out so horrible. I wiped it all off after the first try and tried it another time: but again so scary. It is so hard to make up a great smoky eye. I was following exactly the steps from Trishas tuturiol for the smokey eye but I made it so wrong! Little bit sad and disappointed about that. Now I am sitting here with my fizzling Want-to.be.smokey-eyes !





But I will not give up and try to learn from your turns!

Nice greets to all the girls who have done such a lovely job!!!!!





Hugs, Sabrina


----------



## Cirean (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out the camera, only one picture seemed close to what it looks like in real life:






Here's what I used, top row of shadows:






Blitz and Glitz Fluidlines, usual eyelash primer and mascara. You can't see the fluidlines at all


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Since I'm going away this weekend, I did mine today





*I used:*

-The Body Shop all in one foundation

-MAC "Untitled" paint

-Ben Nye "Ice" lid and highlight

-Milani "Storm" crease

-MAC "Blacktrack" fluidline top liner

-Lancome "Black" Kohl lower liner

-Lancome Hypnose mascara

-Milani "Luminous" blush

-The Body Shop "Pink" shimmerwaves

-MAC lipstick "Fabby"

-Lots of Collection 2000 clear gloss.

Attachment 5810Attachment 5811Attachment 5812

Attachment 5813Attachment 5814

Hi Sirvinya--Lovely! Your "smokey eye"face is absolutely enchanting; you look ethereal and sultry and beautiful, like some exquisite mermaid...I love it! The smokey makeup brings out the cat green in your eyes too...A few questions, from a total beginner--how do you smudge the liner, or do you?I always use my finger, and wind up looking like I just finished weeping!



Or do you just draw it in a certain way? Also, your pale mouth sets off your eyes perfectly--should lips always be neutral,with a smokey eye? (If so I've been walking around like a corpse occasionally, blood red lips and pallid skin AND dark eyes!



Also, how about a dark grey-violet for eyes, or just purple--could that still create the smokey eye look? Well, you don't have to answer all or any of this; I'm just going to try to copy your look though, to hopefully get better at it. Thanks so much for sharing!

--SierraWren


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Here's mine....I know it's not Sunday yet, but I won't have the time to do the look this weekend, so I'm posting the one from last night:icon_love I went for grey.















Face:

T LeClerc foundation in Caramel and pressed powder in Abricot

Ben Nye creme rouge in Coral

Eyes:

Nars e/s in Bombshell

NYC e/s in Wait Until Dark

NYC e/l

Trucco e/s in Moonshade

Lips:

Ben Nye gloss in Nude

Hi i love Paris--



You look wonderful! I love the grey against your beautiful tanned skin, the almost-frosted shade of pearl grey is perfect, the way it highlights all the pretty features of your face. Question: did you "smudge" your eyeliner at all; and if so, how? (I'm a beginner at the smokey eye; it's more like the eye caught on fire with me!I mean, it gets so bright red with irritation and too many products, it DOES actually turn bright red!



)Since you do it so professionally, any tips for those starting out?Thanks for showing us your photos!


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Hi Sirvinya--Lovely! Your "smokey eye"face is absolutely enchanting; you look ethereal and sultry and beautiful, like some exquisite mermaid...I love it! The smokey makeup brings out the cat green in your eyes too...A few questions, from a total beginner--how do you smudge the liner, or do you?I always use my finger, and wind up looking like I just finished weeping!



Or do you just draw it in a certain way? Also, your pale mouth sets off your eyes perfectly--should lips always be neutral,with a smokey eye? (If so I've been walking around like a corpse occasionally, blood red lips and pallid skin AND dark eyes!



Also, how about a dark grey-violet for eyes, or just purple--could that still create the smokey eye look? Well, you don't have to answer all or any of this; I'm just going to try to copy your look though, to hopefully get better at it. Thanks so much for sharing!

--SierraWren






Okay so i'm definetely not an expert. But i'm pretty sure that you can do a smokey eye look with just about any color as long as its dark enought... So i think purple or even a dark green could make a smokey eye look..

and as for the lipstick thing I don't think it necissarily matters, But I think its best to not go overboard with dark lips and dark eyes and just pick like one feature to have dark and then just use a pinkish color on the lips or something like that

just my opinion tho.

mary Amber


----------



## lilla (Oct 2, 2005)

Cirean, it is sooo pretty :icon_love Your eye look so fresh, love it. :icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay Ladies here's my smoky eye.

face:

select spf foundation nc50

loose powder nc40

select moisturecover concealer nw30

eyes:

woodwinked e/s

contrast e/s

carbon e/s

black tied e/s

era e/s

engraved powerpoint

clear brow set

espresso e/s

mac zoom lash

cheeks:

blunt blush

lips:

underplay l/s

clear lipglass

cork lip pencil


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Well here's my first ever attempt at a smokey eye. And I'm stressing the word attempt! I would have loved to use navy's for it but I donâ€™t have any e/s that colour. Actually I donâ€™t have many dark e/s so I ended up using only 2 eyeshadows!.. Would love advice on how to perfect this look. All comments appreciated. One thing i did notice is that i should have spent more time on my lower lash line. I can barely see the e/s in the pic! Sorry the pics aren't the best quality
*FACE:*

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Foundation

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Concealer

NARS Laguna Bronzing Powder

Shu P Pink 30 Glow On Blush

Dior Skinflash under eyes

*EYES:*

Products used are in the pic!

*LIPS:*

Rimmel Get Up &amp; Go Lipliner

Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds in Irridescent Pink

Stila Lipglaze in Watermelon

Hi Laura--I think your eyes look beauiful in these photos, like photos in a magazine showing the completed look of "smokey eye." There is an almost opalescent quality of blue under the grey tones, and it really makes your eyes look huge--I love that. Especially in the full face photo, you look so lovely and striking; your eyes just stand out so well! I am glad you included that last photo, to show the overall facial effect. I don't have any advice,I think you did a flawless job, down to your ale pink lips--so your lips re there, but they don't pull the strong eyes off balance. One question I have for all you girls: how do you smudge your eyeliner,and,if you don't, how do you get it to have that softer look here?I love what you did here!



Sincerely, SierraWren


----------



## lilla (Oct 2, 2005)

:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love Devin, my mouth dropped when I saw your picture!!! It is Oh my God!!! Fabuuuuulous!!!! :icon_love :icon_love Do you work for a mu company cause you do every look soooo perfect???!!!! I have to write down what u used...

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Okay Ladies here's my smoky eye.
face:

select spf foundation nc50

loose powder nc40

select moisturecover concealer nw30

eyes:

woodwinked e/s

contrast e/s

carbon e/s

black tied e/s

era e/s

engraved powerpoint

clear brow set

espresso e/s

cheeks:

blunt blush

lips:

under l/s

clear lipglass

cork lip pencil


----------



## Sophia (Oct 2, 2005)

Devin you've done a really smokey look!!! I like it!!:icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Nilufer you are a sweetheart!! No I don't work for a makeup company, but I am trying to get on at Mac.





Originally Posted by *lilla* :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love Devin, my mouth dropped when I saw your picture!!! It is Oh my God!!! Fabuuuuulous!!!! :icon_love :icon_love Do you work for a mu company cause you do every look soooo perfect???!!!! I have to write down what u used...


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* FACE:Maybelline True Illusion

usual concealers

Artdeco blush #35

MAC Irridescent Powder Pressed in Belightful

EYES:

Artdeco e/s #82 on lid, #92 on crease

Artdeco e/s #27 on browbone

black eye kohl

Jade Perfect Cream mascara

LIPS:

Maybelline Watershine Diamonds l/s in Crystal Pink

MAC l/g C-Thru

good thing I tried this out BEFORE going out. I used a bit too much blush (the artdeco blush is really pigmented for being this cheap!!!) and I might do a nude lip instead of the pink instead tonight.

Do you guys think this is too much color for my innocent looking face??





Hi, First of all, I love these photos!I showed them to my husband,and he agrees with me,that you look very, very much like his sister, it is just eerie! She's Czech--like he is, of course--but lives just an hour from the borders of Austria...Anyway, the world sometimes can seem small, I guess. Back to the photos:I think you did a great job of balancing out the smoky eye with softer cheeks and lips--don't think you overdid the color at all. And you have such pretty, even features, and a nice warm shade of skin, my guess is you can wear lots of styles and colors. One question I'm asking everyone is, did you smudge your eyeliner and if so, how? Do you get that soft, lovely line? Well, thanks so much for sharing--Sierrawren


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Thanks Nilufer you are a sweetheart!! No I don't work for a makeup company, but I am trying to get on at Mac.




I'd hire you..

I'm in awe

Mary amber


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Awwww.....thank you sweetie that is so nice of you to say!! I am flattered!!





Originally Posted by *Mambz098* I'd hire you..

I'm in awe

Mary amber


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Okay Ladies here's my smoky eye.
face:

select spf foundation nc50

loose powder nc40

select moisturecover concealer nw30

eyes:

woodwinked e/s

contrast e/s

carbon e/s

black tied e/s

era e/s

engraved powerpoint

clear brow set

espresso e/s

mac zoom lash

cheeks:

blunt blush

lips:

under l/s

clear lipglass

cork lip pencil

Hi Devinjhans--



I LOVE your smokey eye! First off, you have got a pair of fantastic eyebrows framing them--they frame your whole face--and it adds up to a jaw-dropping look! Really stunning: the smoke blue and the lining are both soft and strong at once, and with your eyebrows above them--you just take my breath away; you look so strong and sultry at the same time. Very inviting, and come-hither, sexy--which is part of how the smokey eye look is supposed to come across...and you certainly got all of that down.Any tips for a beginner/ blunderer as to how smudge eyeliner, or draw it more softly, for this look? I'm asking everyone, because I truly feel they've all done such good jobs.

Thank you so much for sharing your photos!

--SierraWren


----------



## lilla (Oct 2, 2005)

Here is mine finally!!! I did it on Friday but now I got the pictures ready to post here.

I also have pictures of the products I used at the end. Before mu, I put Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion as always.

Picture 1:

Put lots of Mac Tilt e/s with Stila brush #15

Picture 2:

Put (half way of Tilt) Mac Deep Truth e/s with Stila brush#7

Picture 3:

Put lower lash line Mac Deep Truth e/s with Nars Smudger brush #15

Picture 4:

Put upper lash line Mac Black Tied e/s with Stila brush #4

Picture 5:

Put brow bone Mac Vellum e/s with Stila brush #23 (from 6-pan pallette)

Picture 6:

Blend everything with Stila brush #9

Picture 7, 8, 9:

Finished after mascara

Picture 10:

Products I used


----------



## lilla (Oct 2, 2005)

Good luck hunny! Show these pictures and I have no doubt you'll have a job.

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Thanks Nilufer you are a sweetheart!! No I don't work for a makeup company, but I am trying to get on at Mac.


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You all look great!!!I love how you all used different colors of "smoky" ... nice touch!!!

And Laura my lil' chicken... SMILE!!!! lol



You look mah-veh-lous!!! :icon_love

here's mine:

MAC e/s in Anti-Establishment (middle of lid)

MAC e/s in Vellum (inner lid)

MAC e/s in Black Tied (outer V)

MAC Powerpoint Liner in Industry

Ultima II Wonderwear Mascara in Black

Please ignore the skin... went for an eyebrow wax last night and the friggin' lady waxed my ENTIRE FACE!!!!!



She dripped wax all over my cheeks (yes this was not my regular place..I went w/ a friend goes here... NEVER AGAIN!!!) And then said she was waxing my face... I'm telling her NO! And she proceeds to rip off the wax that dripped along with EVERYTHING ELSE!!! I'm soooo pissed!!!!





Hi Janelle--What do you mean, please ignore the face? Your face looks wonderful! Your expression does seem a little uncomfortable, but it can't hide how pretty you are OR how well you did the smokey eye. I love it--I have never used MAC makeup before, and now you have me desparate to buy their eyeshadow in every single shade you've used, to try and replicate this look--it is very sultry yet innocent, too: really striking. And since you have such a lovely skin tone, you can wear it(and the whole rainbow of colors) and look radiant, not washed out(I'm really pale,so the smoky eye I fear means The Pallid Rest of Me.I hope not, but I feel it...)You have done such a good job, and I wish I could have talent like that for myself! Sincerely,Sierrawren


----------



## Sophia (Oct 2, 2005)

Nilufer you've done a whole tutorial!!!



It's very helpful!!! And the blue e/s are gorgeous on you!!!:icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you so much SierraWren!! What I did to smudge the line under my eye is:

first I applied a pencil liner to the lower lid-engraved powerpoint pencil

then I applied carbon eyeshadow over that line with the 266 brush

after that I went over the line again with carbon eyeshadow this time using the 219 brush which I think makes it foolproof. Anybody can smudge a line using this brush it is great!! Hope this helps.

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Hi Devinjhans--



I LOVE your smokey eye! First off, you have got a pair of fantastic eyebrows framing them--they frame your whole face--and it adds up to a jaw-dropping look! Really stunning: the smoke blue and the lining are both soft and strong at once, and with your eyebrows above them--you just take my breath away; you look so strong and sultry at the same time. Very inviting, and come-hither, sexy--which is part of how the smokey eye look is supposed to come across...and you certainly got all of that down.Any tips for a beginner/ blunderer as to how smudge eyeliner, or draw it more softly, for this look? I'm asking everyone, because I truly feel they've all done such good jobs.

Thank you so much for sharing your photos!

--SierraWren


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Trisha!!





Originally Posted by *Trisha* wow, Devin and Nilufer, simply awesome! x


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Nilufer I love the blues you used they are soooo pretty!! They really make your eyes pop!! You explained the way you used them wonderfully! Beautiful job!!





Originally Posted by *lilla* Here is mine finally!!! I did it on Friday but now I got the pictures ready to post here.

I also have pictures of the products I used at the end. Before mu, I put Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion as always.

Picture 1:

Put lots of Mac Tilt e/s with Stila brush #15

Picture 2:

Put (half way of Tilt) Mac Deep Truth e/s with Stila brush#7

Picture 3:

Put lower lash line Mac Deep Truth e/s with Nars Smudger brush #15

Picture 4:

Put upper lash line Mac Black Tied e/s with Stila brush #4

Picture 5:

Put brow bone Mac Vellum e/s with Stila brush #23 (from 6-pan pallette)

Picture 6:

Blend everything with Stila brush #9

Picture 7, 8, 9:

Finished after mascara

Picture 10:

Products I used


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Here is mine finally!!! I did it on Friday but now I got the pictures ready to post here.

I also have pictures of the products I used at the end. Before mu, I put Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion as always.

Picture 1:

Put lots of Mac Tilt e/s with Stila brush #15

Picture 2:

Put (half way of Tilt) Mac Deep Truth e/s with Stila brush#7

Picture 3:

Put lower lash line Mac Deep Truth e/s with Nars Smudger brush #15

Picture 4:

Put upper lash line Mac Black Tied e/s with Stila brush #4

Picture 5:

Put brow bone Mac Vellum e/s with Stila brush #23 (from 6-pan pallette)

Picture 6:

Blend everything with Stila brush #9

Picture 7, 8, 9:

Finished after mascara

Picture 10:

Products I used



I love those colors... GORGEOUS


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Oct 2, 2005)

Devin: When I saw your pictures a few minutes ago it was so breath-taking.



I know that you are so beautiful but that look kicks everything. It shall hit me a lightning if I am lying when I say that this is the absolute most gorgeous and most perfect eye look I could imagine! WOW WOW WOW! Also I love the way you have done your hair.











lilla: Thanks for the tutorial. I will try it in the next week to go through it step by step. But as I know me I will fail like ever while trying a smokey eye.

Thanks for sharing this nice tutorial.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 2, 2005)

hey girls!

well here is my amateur attempt at the smokeys:


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Hi, First of all, I love these photos!I showed them to my husband,and he agrees with me,that you look very, very much like his sister, it is just eerie! She's Czech--like he is, of course--but lives just an hour from the borders of Austria...Anyway, the world sometimes can seem small, I guess. Back to the photos:I think you did a great job of balancing out the smoky eye with softer cheeks and lips--don't think you overdid the color at all. And you have such pretty, even features, and a nice warm shade of skin, my guess is you can wear lots of styles and colors. One question I'm asking everyone is, did you smudge your eyeliner and if so, how? Do you get that soft, lovely line? Well, thanks so much for sharing--Sierrawren thanks



...btw I think itÂ´s so cool I seem to have a "twin sister" whoÂ´s from the Czech Republic!!!!I used a black eye kohl pencil and smudged the line with my MAC #219 pencil brush. I was gonna use my blacktrack fluidline first but those are harder to smudge, the kohl gives a much softer line.

hereÂ´s a pic of the brush:


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2005)

cotton candy, the last pic is AMAZING. I think you did a great blending job and the colors look absolutely great with your eye color.

Lilla, why the heck do you get your e/s soo vibrant? what´s your secret??? actually I really want those e/s colors now cause that´s something I can totally imagine myself wearing

Devin, I´m speechless...from all the pics I´ve seen from you I can see you never looked more beautiful. perfect skin, perfect e/s application, perfect color choice. girl, you are READY FOR MAC!!!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you soooo much!! You don't know how much it means to me to have you girls who do beautiful makeup yourselves give such high compliments. It is absolutely wonderful!!





Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* Devin: When I saw your pictures a few minutes ago it was so breath-taking.



I know that you are so beautiful but that look kicks everything. It shall hit me a lightning if I am lying when I say that this is the absolute most gorgeous and most perfect eye look I could imagine! WOW WOW WOW! Also I love the way you have done your hair.










lilla: Thanks for the tutorial. I will try it in the next week to go through it step by step. But as I know me I will fail like ever while trying a smokey eye.

Thanks for sharing this nice tutorial.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 2, 2005)

Devin! So nice, love the gold on the inside corners and the upsweep on the outside. You really personalized the look!

Nilufer, love the blue twist and great blending. I think it's a good way to take a smokey look to a daytime look, since it's more bright and fun.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Awww....thank you Andrea!!! You guys have really boosted my confidence and have helped me to feel that I am ready! I was kind of skeptical at first and thinking would I be good enough to work somewhere like Mac. I know that I have a ton of things to learn, but I have a come a long way from that girl who just two years ago could only put on eyeliner and lipstick. I am so glad to be a part of this site!! Thanks!!





Originally Posted by *Arielle* cotton candy, the last pic is AMAZING. I think you did a great blending job and the colors look absolutely great with your eye color.
Lilla, why the heck do you get your e/s soo vibrant? whatÂ´s your secret??? actually I really want those e/s colors now cause thatÂ´s something I can totally imagine myself wearing

Devin, IÂ´m speechless...from all the pics IÂ´ve seen from you I can see you never looked more beautiful. perfect skin, perfect e/s application, perfect color choice. girl, you are READY FOR MAC!!!


----------



## Cirean (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* hey girls! 
well here is my amateur attempt at the smokeys:

Doesn't look amateur at all! Great job


----------



## Cirean (Oct 2, 2005)

I almost forgot, I did learn something from this.... I NEED at #219 brush from Mac to get the smudge right at the lash line!





Thanks everyone for all your compliments!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you Cirean!!









Originally Posted by *Cirean* Devin! So nice, love the gold on the inside corners and the upsweep on the outside. You really personalized the look!
Nilufer, love the blue twist and great blending. I think it's a good way to take a smokey look to a daytime look, since it's more bright and fun.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 2, 2005)

Your eyes look great!! The colors are blended so well and they stand out beautifully!! Nothing amateur at all about this look.





Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* hey girls! 
well here is my amateur attempt at the smokeys:


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 2, 2005)

aww, thanks girls



i appreciate your comments

oh and devin, you are really beautiful!


----------



## lilla (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for kind and wonderful words. I LOVE this place... :icon_love

Sabrina-I am just have fun playing with colours and you're welcome. Don't put yourself down, you do an awesome job with makeup. I am sure it'll look beautiful when you get done.





Andrea-You have to have Tilt and Deep Truth if you don't already. They are already vibrant and I know they will look beautiful with your gorgeous colour eyes!! :icon_love and your looong lashes



:icon_love

Cirean-I was not comfortable wearing at first during the day time but I got used it


----------



## lilla (Oct 2, 2005)

:icon_love It is very cute, I luv it! What did you use if you don't mind me asking?

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* hey girls! 
well here is my amateur attempt at the smokeys:


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 2, 2005)

well i used a black eyeshadow and black eyeliner, i got both from h&amp;m, and Helena Rubinstein mascara. and two brushes to apply it with! not the best quality makeup, but thats why im here, to learn from the pros





i actually bought my first MAC items today, eye kohl in smolder and their gold perfume, it smells like chocolate!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 3, 2005)

awwww....thank you darling!!!








Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* aww, thanks girls



i appreciate your comments
oh and devin, you are really beautiful!


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 3, 2005)

^ ur welcome babe. i love the shape of your brows too, forgot to say that in the last post


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! Everyone is sooo pretty! I Love it! You guys are so good with make-up!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 3, 2005)

WOW!!!! All these pics are just awesome!!! Cirean, great job. Lemming for that Sephora palette now



Nilufer, thanks for the tutorial. The colours look great on you. Devin, what can I say? Like the others, I'm just speechless by how good u look with the smokey eyes. Great job too, cottoncandy. Not amateurish at all!!!

SierraWren, regarding the blending, for me, it's the brush that really makes the difference. I use an eye pencil smudger and just blend, blend, blend.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh my goodness!! I totally forgot! I've been soooooo busy, and I've been wearing my glasses so I haven't been wearing eye makeup. Everyone looks lovely!! I'll make sure to do a smoky eye next time I do a FOTD.


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 3, 2005)

Beautiful ladies!!! Everyone has such different ideas. Love the colors with the smokey look! I must say Devin, I fell in love with your look. You have beautiful eyes!



Well done to all the ladies



Amazing jobs!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Everyone is looking hot! I'm taking my computer in to be worked on tomorrow and hopefully i'll be back soon and able to upload pics.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys!!





Devin - that look is GORGEOUS!!!!! You should be working at MAC Pro!!!

Lilla - Awesome tutorial girl! Nice job!!!!

CottonCandy - You look great with a smoky look !! The nude lips look great with it too! You should use one of those as an avatar!

Well done ladies!!


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 3, 2005)

Great Make-up! I Love your lipgloss too. What is it you use?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* FACE:Maybelline True Illusion

usual concealers

Artdeco blush #35

MAC Irridescent Powder Pressed in Belightful

EYES:

Artdeco e/s #82 on lid, #92 on crease

Artdeco e/s #27 on browbone

black eye kohl

Jade Perfect Cream mascara

LIPS:

Maybelline Watershine Diamonds l/s in Crystal Pink

MAC l/g C-Thru

good thing I tried this out BEFORE going out. I used a bit too much blush (the artdeco blush is really pigmented for being this cheap!!!) and I might do a nude lip instead of the pink instead tonight.

Do you guys think this is too much color for my innocent looking face??


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Oct 3, 2005)

And I tried for a *third time* to do my smokey eyes. And again it looks so patchy. I never manage to get the same look on the right and the left eye



. But I will post a pic now and I am hoping that you could give me tipps how to do better. I am in heavy need of tips especially for the outer half of my eyes. ThatÂ´s where it always looks so sloppy. 

Perhaps the colors are to hard and I should try a lighter one? I used black e/s and Fluidline in Blacktrack. Trust in you, girls!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh my God Sabrina, I'm speechless!!!!



You are GORGEOUS!!! Grey/silver shades are sooo perfect with your eyes!!! I have to know what did you use exactly!!!!


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Sophia!

You REALLY like the colors? Cool!!!!





Sure, I let u know what I use:

Face:

Make Up For ever Professional Oil free foundation

Mac blush Pink Swoon

H&amp;M Shimmer powder "Shimmer gold"

Eyes:

e/s Artdeco #27 over whole lid until browbone

e/s Maybelline New York expertwear Mono "Cosmic black"

e/s grey e/s of the Dior Eyeshadow pan #914 (see picture)

Mac Fluidline blackrack

Lips:

Mac Lipglass Stain Hi-Resin Rose

*Still need tips for the outer V of my eyes !!!!!!



*


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Oct 3, 2005)

*Sophia and all the other girls with that cool signatures:*

*Where did you take those cools animated gifs from????? I searched the whole internet but didnÂ´t found something with entering my name! *

*HELP HELP HELP



*


----------



## Sophia (Oct 3, 2005)

Sabrina go to the tonitags.com!!! the site is fabulous!!!

The dior grey e/s is gorgeous!!!


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Oct 3, 2005)

THX Sophia. I will go to the site after posting here. And I thought that "our Tony" made all your signatures! I was shortly before asking him if he couls also create one for me !






The DIor e/s are very goog but I also have to say that they are very very matte. It looks so shimmery mixed with the highlighter color from Artdeco. It comes out much more matte if you use them alone.


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Oct 3, 2005)

*S O P H I A ! ! !*

I was so confused while searching for the animated gifs on tonitags.com! There was some link about sellling fisÂ´hes and candles,....etc. It takes 5 minutes untel I realized that that could not be the right site.

I guess the link you meant was *tonitags.co.uk not .com!!!*

Hahahaaaaa


----------



## Sophia (Oct 3, 2005)

Sabrina you're right I'm so sorry!!! Did you find any that you like?


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep, I found so many that I like. But I wanted to choose one that no one else here has. Now I am waiting for it (sent email to Toni)!

So Thanx for the great link!!!!

Sophia, what about your smokey eyes? Did you also try it?


----------



## lilla (Oct 3, 2005)

Sabrina, very beautiful and you were saying you couldn't do it



I luv it!:icon_love


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 3, 2005)

sabrina! theres nothing wrong with that look, youve done a great job! i love the glittery effect.

and dont worry i also thought it was our tony who did the tags, lol. i thought it was a reward or something u get after a certain number of posts. i tried that website, but i cant see any of the images for some reason


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 3, 2005)

Sabrina I love it you look awesome!!



Great job.


----------



## Sophia (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* Yep, I found so many that I like. But I wanted to choose one that no one else here has. Now I am waiting for it (sent email to Toni)!So Thanx for the great link!!!!

Sophia, what about your smokey eyes? Did you also try it?

No I do not smokey eyes ever because my eyes are very small and I don't use dark eyeshadows all over my eyes they make them smaller!!


----------



## Andi (Oct 3, 2005)

Sabrina...what are you talking about?? your smokey eyes look fantastic, and you know I´m always honest





in fact I have the artdeco and the maybelline e/s too, as well as blacktrack fluidline. I might just have to TRY to recreate that look. and I don´t think the colors are too hard at all-but I know what you mean..I think dark colors don´t look good on me and I never really apply dark e/s to my lower lids, but I love it on other people (and it looks great on you). just keep on practicing and go out like that....you´re gonna get used to wearing "heavier" eye makeup. trust me, it looks beautiful on you

too bad I don´t have any tips on doing the outer "v" for you....I still have no clue how to get that right. I am definitely no eye makeup application pro!!!

btw, I saved your pic so I can recreate that look next time I go out (and thanks for the tip of using the artdeco e/s UNDER all the other e/s. I´ll definitely try that)


----------



## Cirean (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks great Sabrina. The look suits you


----------



## Cirean (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, Sunday is over and I wanted to thank everyone for making it a success! We got different style and product ideas, everyone looked divine!


















BUT just because it's over doesn't mean you should stop posting your looks, smokey eye looks seem to be really popular and alot of members are interested in learning.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 3, 2005)

Sabrina I think you did a beautiful job!



You are too critical of yourself, but I think we always are. It doesn't look patchy and it looks blended very well from one color to the next.

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* And I tried for a *third time* to do my smokey eyes. And again it looks so patchy. I never manage to get the same look on the right and the left eye



. But I will post a pic now and I am hoping that you could give me tipps how to do better. I am in heavy need of tips especially for the outer half of my eyes. ThatÂ´s where it always looks so sloppy. Perhaps the colors are to hard and I should try a lighter one? I used black e/s and Fluidline in Blacktrack. Trust in you, girls!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Emmy!!





Originally Posted by *iloveparis* WOW!!!! All these pics are just awesome!!! Cirean, great job. Lemming for that Sephora palette now



Nilufer, thanks for the tutorial. The colours look great on you. Devin, what can I say? Like the others, I'm just speechless by how good u look with the smokey eyes. Great job too, cottoncandy. Not amateurish at all!!!
SierraWren, regarding the blending, for me, it's the brush that really makes the difference. I use an eye pencil smudger and just blend, blend, blend.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you Chrystal that is sweet of you!!





Originally Posted by *XxCalixX*



Beautiful ladies!!! Everyone has such different ideas. Love the colors with the smokey look! I must say Devin, I fell in love with your look. You have beautiful eyes!



Well done to all the ladies



Amazing jobs!!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 3, 2005)

I really appreciate that Janelle!! Thank you so much!!





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Thanks for all the nice comments guys!!




Devin - that look is GORGEOUS!!!!! You should be working at MAC Pro!!!

Lilla - Awesome tutorial girl! Nice job!!!!

CottonCandy - You look great with a smoky look !! The nude lips look great with it too! You should use one of those as an avatar!

Well done ladies!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* cotton candy, the last pic is AMAZING. I think you did a great blending job and the colors look absolutely great with your eye color.
Lilla, why the heck do you get your e/s soo vibrant? whatÂ´s your secret??? actually I really want those e/s colors now cause thatÂ´s something I can totally imagine myself wearing

Devin, IÂ´m speechless...from all the pics IÂ´ve seen from you I can see you never looked more beautiful. perfect skin, perfect e/s application, perfect color choice. girl, you are READY FOR MAC!!!

Wow, everone is so beautiful! Andrea and Devin, I am so jealous, you ladies are so gorgeous! Everyone on this board does their makeup so well, it will take me awhile to get up the courage to show my work, lol.


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Hi Sirvinya--Lovely! Your "smokey eye"face is absolutely enchanting; you look ethereal and sultry and beautiful, like some exquisite mermaid...I love it! The smokey makeup brings out the cat green in your eyes too...A few questions, from a total beginner--how do you smudge the liner, or do you?I always use my finger, and wind up looking like I just finished weeping!



Or do you just draw it in a certain way? Also, your pale mouth sets off your eyes perfectly--should lips always be neutral,with a smokey eye? (If so I've been walking around like a corpse occasionally, blood red lips and pallid skin AND dark eyes!



Also, how about a dark grey-violet for eyes, or just purple--could that still create the smokey eye look? Well, you don't have to answer all or any of this; I'm just going to try to copy your look though, to hopefully get better at it. Thanks so much for sharing!

--SierraWren

Thankyou!!
I'll try and answer your questions but I'm by no means an expert! The top liner is drawn on with a very very thin brush, as close to my eye lashes as I can get. The bottom liner is a soft pencil which I have slightly smudged with the end of a cotton bud.

You have to be very careful if you do bright lips with smokey eyes, both features are fighting for attention then. I have quite thin lips so I tend to use light colours anyway and play up my eyes.

A smokey eye can be done with any colour! I wore a blue smokey eye to work the other day and it worked really well. Hope this helped some. Post pics if you try it!


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2005)

Girls i am honestly speechless looking at all the smokey eyes.. We have some amazing make up artists on this site. I've no doubt in my mind that every single one of you would make it in the business. Well done


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you Amanda!! Don't be afraid to show your work. Remember we all had to start somewhere and we all learn from each other, whether we are professional makeup artists or amateur's. I don't think anyone knows all there is to know.



We are here to help you not criticize(unless constructive).

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Wow, everone is so beautiful! Andrea and Devin, I am so jealous, you ladies are so gorgeous! Everyone on this board does their makeup so well, it will take me awhile to get up the courage to show my work, lol.


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I'm still trying to figure out the camera, only one picture seemed close to what it looks like in real life:





Here's what I used, top row of shadows:






Blitz and Glitz Fluidlines, usual eyelash primer and mascara. You can't see the fluidlines at all





Hi Cirean--First off, utterly amazing! When I think "smokey eye", I tend to think of something way too heavy to wear by day, but this is both subtle and striking--how did you know those specific e/s colors would come out to the shade that they did? I'm just in awe of your command and insight of/ into colors...Your eye color, by the way, is gorgeous! So piercing, and yet I can't decide if they are blue or green...You have a definite head start, making up your face, with those eyes!By the way, what is your "usual" mascara primer and mascara? I really thought you were wearing some kind of subtle false eyelshes--those are real??? I want to know the name of that mascara--though nothing can work miracles, which is what I'd need to get stand-out eyelashes.(Oh well....) What are Fluidlines--like wet eyeliner? I love the way everything is so blended, you can't look at the eye and go, there's the upper liner, there's e/s #1, and #2, the lower liner...

Well you have the smokey eye down to an art form (I DO look at makeup as an art form/outlet; though people I know disagree with me, I don't care.) Thanks for sharing both the concept and your photos!


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Here is mine finally!!! I did it on Friday but now I got the pictures ready to post here.

I also have pictures of the products I used at the end. Before mu, I put Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion as always.

Picture 1:

Put lots of Mac Tilt e/s with Stila brush #15

Picture 2:

Put (half way of Tilt) Mac Deep Truth e/s with Stila brush#7

Picture 3:

Put lower lash line Mac Deep Truth e/s with Nars Smudger brush #15

Picture 4:

Put upper lash line Mac Black Tied e/s with Stila brush #4

Picture 5:

Put brow bone Mac Vellum e/s with Stila brush #23 (from 6-pan pallette)

Picture 6:

Blend everything with Stila brush #9

Picture 7, 8, 9:

Finished after mascara

Picture 10:

Products I used

Hi Lilla--Beautiful job. I don't know how you get all those ifferent products to blend so seamlesly together--amazing. I also love how the globe-blue of your lid somehow highlights your brown eyes, so they look lit up from within. You intimidate me--someone who can move a few brushes around in a few dabs of color and create this way...Lovely job. (I'm hoping you've been doing makeup since you were,like, five months old--or do it for a living now. Seriously though, if you don't, you SHOULD. You'd be a great makeup artist.)Otherwise I'm totally frustrated!




i tried a smokey eye myself last night after being inspired by so many great examples like yours, and guess what happened: my husband told me to wash my face; otherwise, it would look like he'd beaten me up(2 big bruises where eyes had been) and he refused to be seen in public with me--my face reflecting back on him--and, appallingly, he was absolutely right!!! Two hours of my weekend spent making myself look beaten to a pulp.



Well, your smokey eye looks totally professional and inspires me as much as it frustrates me, or I guess more. It's just hard not to get a little insecure, when all of you girls re soo good!


----------



## lilla (Oct 4, 2005)

Sierra, you're so nice, thank you for your compliments:icon_love I am not a mu artist but I love playing with mu. You should definitely check out the tutorials (Trisha's, Liz's, ....) They are much better than me and I am learning a lot from them.





Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Hi Lilla--Beautiful job. I don't know how you get all those ifferent products to blend so seamlesly together--amazing. I also love how the globe-blue of your lid somehow highlights your brown eyes, so they look lit up from within. You intimidate me--someone who can move a few brushes around in a few dabs of color and create this way...Lovely job. (I'm hoping you've been doing makeup since you were,like, five months old--or do it for a living now. Seriously though, if you don't, you SHOULD. You'd be a great makeup artist.)Otherwise I'm totally frustrated!



i tried a smokey eye myself last night after being inspired by so many great examples like yours, and guess what happened: my husband told me to wash my face; otherwise, it would look like he'd beaten me up(2 big bruises where eyes had been) and he refused to be seen in public with me--my face reflecting back on him--and, appallingly, he was absolutely right!!! Two hours of my weekend spent making myself look beaten to a pulp.



Well, your smokey eye looks totally professional and inspires me as much as it frustrates me, or I guess more. It's just hard not to get a little insecure, when all of you girls re soo good!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok I am late in posting... Hopefully the smokey eye will make up for it! Tell me what you guys think and be brutally honest!!


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 4, 2005)

Ooo! I LOVE it! I think it's hot! Great job!

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Ok I am late in posting... Hopefully the smokey eye will make up for it! Tell me what you guys think and be brutally honest!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 4, 2005)

Awww you're very welcome!

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Thanks sweetie!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Ok I am late in posting... Hopefully the smokey eye will make up for it! Tell me what you guys think and be brutally honest!! It looks wonderful



The colours that u used really brings out ur eyes.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Ok I am late in posting... Hopefully the smokey eye will make up for it! Tell me what you guys think and be brutally honest!! WOW! You are really pretty! I love your eye shape, too, and your eyebrows are perfect! I like how you winged your liner out a bit, I have tried that but I always end up taking it off, I can't get it to look 'right', and the left and right end up looking really different.


----------



## Zoey (Oct 4, 2005)

I did only one eye smokey for the first time,but it reall looks horrible,like someone hit me really badly,will post photo,but please tell me what i did wrong





I don't have a black EL,so i used really dark brown one and also I don't wear any foundation or anything,just one eye really dark,lol

Forgot to mention that I did this step by step with Trisha's tutorial...love the tutorial,but I definitely need lots of practice


----------



## lilla (Oct 4, 2005)

Leila and Zoey, looking very nice :icon_love


----------



## KittyM (Oct 4, 2005)

I am spechless!!!!





You are all sooo beautiful!!!!!

...and talented!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cirean (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Ok I am late in posting... Hopefully the smokey eye will make up for it! Tell me what you guys think and be brutally honest!! I really like it! With the purple and blue mixed in, I think this is a smokey eye for clubbing. Nice twist


----------



## Cirean (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* I did only one eye smokey for the first time,but it reall looks horrible,like someone hit me really badly,will post photo,but please tell me what i did wrong



I don't have a black EL,so i used really dark brown one and also I don't wear any foundation or anything,just one eye really dark,lol

Forgot to mention that I did this step by step with Trisha's tutorial...love the tutorial,but I definitely need lots of practice

I think your lid work is good for a first try



The bottom e/l is a little too smudgy but I'll bet you get it perfect on the 2nd or 3rd try. Bravo for being brave enough to post something you're not that happy with.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Hi Cirean--First off, utterly amazing! When I think "smokey eye", I tend to think of something way too heavy to wear by day, but this is both subtle and striking--how did you know those specific e/s colors would come out to the shade that they did? I'm just in awe of your command and insight of/ into colors...Your eye color, by the way, is gorgeous! So piercing, and yet I can't decide if they are blue or green...You have a definite head start, making up your face, with those eyes!By the way, what is your "usual" mascara primer and mascara? I really thought you were wearing some kind of subtle false eyelshes--those are real??? I want to know the name of that mascara--though nothing can work miracles, which is what I'd need to get stand-out eyelashes.(Oh well....) What are Fluidlines--like wet eyeliner? I love the way everything is so blended, you can't look at the eye and go, there's the upper liner, there's e/s #1, and #2, the lower liner...

Well you have the smokey eye down to an art form (I DO look at makeup as an art form/outlet; though people I know disagree with me, I don't care.) Thanks for sharing both the concept and your photos!

Thanks very much SW, you're very kind



I use Smashbox Layer Lash Primer and Avon Washable Waterproof mascara. The mascara is cheap and runny so it's easier, IMO, to control the amount that goes on. Fluidlines is a gel liner made by Mac, it's great for my oily skin since it doesn't run like a pencil does. If I try to use pencils I look "heroin chic" after about an hour



My skin chemistry turns most makeup pink, I'm really limited to the colors I can use. No peaches, no browns.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks guys and LOL at Trisha's "full face pic" comment! I am slowly getting over my terror at the goofiness of my face in pictures...

I don't know what it is, but in pictures I look about a thousand times worse than in real life... I could NEVER be a model.

I am also trying out different looks to maybe do a tutorial when I get decent with my technique, what do you guys think?


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep I know what you mean about looking bad in pics. I'm the same way! I hate my pics! That would be great to do a tutorial! Go for it!

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Thanks guys and LOL at Trisha's "full face pic" comment! I am slowly getting over my terror at the goofiness of my face in pictures... 
I don't know what it is, but in pictures I look about a thousand times worse than in real life... I could NEVER be a model.

I am also trying out different looks to maybe do a tutorial when I get decent with my technique, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Ok I am late in posting... Hopefully the smokey eye will make up for it! Tell me what you guys think and be brutally honest!! 
I love it what products did you use?!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I don't know what it is, but in pictures I look about a thousand times worse than in real life... I could NEVER be a model.

I am also trying out different looks to maybe do a tutorial when I get decent with my technique, what do you guys think?

LOL....I feel the same way, but I'm too thick-skinned now so even if I look bad, I still post anyway




And do post more tutorials...we are always willing to learn here


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* I love it what products did you use?! Surprisingly I used mainly drugstore e/s... 
EYES:

MAC Bare Canvas Paint

Milani Atlantis e/s

Milani Storm e/s

Prestige C-159 Blossom e/s

MAC Vanilla Pigment

Maybelline Full N' Soft Mascara

Stila Fiber Optics Mascara

FACE:

MAC Hyper Real NC300

MAC MSF Stereo Rose

MAC MSF New Vegas

NYC Browser kit in Brunette

LIPS:

MAC VGV l/s

I'll try to work on a tutorial in the next couple of days...


----------



## Zoey (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments,next time will be better


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 5, 2005)

You did fanastic Zoey... All you need is a little practice... Spend some time on the site, and practice some at home and you'll have it!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Oct 7, 2005)

i think that your shadow looks great! i love how sparkley it is!!











*I used:*

-The Body Shop all in one foundation

-MAC "Untitled" paint

-Ben Nye "Ice" lid and highlight

-Milani "Storm" crease

-MAC "Blacktrack" fluidline top liner

-Lancome "Black" Kohl lower liner

-Lancome Hypnose mascara

-Milani "Luminous" blush

-The Body Shop "Pink" shimmerwaves

-MAC lipstick "Fabby"

-Lots of Collection 2000 clear gloss.

Attachment 5810Attachment 5811Attachment 5812

Attachment 5813Attachment 5814


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 7, 2005)

SO i'm way late... and this is a horrible attempt.. i don't really like dark colors on my eyes.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 7, 2005)

Mary Amber - I think it looks great!


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks awesome, Mary Amber


----------



## lilla (Oct 7, 2005)

Mary Amber, it looks very nice and I love your lips: beautiful shape and full :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Ok I am late in posting... Hopefully the smokey eye will make up for it! Tell me what you guys think and be brutally honest!! You look sexy, girl! I love the liner!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* SO i'm way late... and this is a horrible attempt.. i don't really like dark colors on my eyes. Mary Amber, you are gorgeous! I really like the dark color on your eyes and that last picture on the phone is too cute. You're like, "Hey baby, wassup?"


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 7, 2005)

Mary Amber you are totally gorgeous!! I know you said you don't like dark stuff on you, but it looks fab!!


----------



## Cirean (Oct 7, 2005)

I think it looks good on ya


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks!!! yall are so sweet!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 8, 2005)

This place is fantastic...didn't even notice these forum sections till a lil while ago (i joined today) so i jus promised i would enter the tropic dare to be and im just as anxious to try the smokey look after seeing mary's beautiful pics



lol even tho they'll also b abit late hehe


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to MUT Chelsea!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Oct 26, 2005)

Everyone looks awesome! =)


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 29, 2005)

Since I didn't know about this place October 2, and I happened to do a Smokey Eye today, I thought I'd post mine right here!! Here ya Go:

Face:

Revlon's Colorstay

CoverGirl Concealer

L'Oreal Loose Powder

Maybelline Blush

Eyes:

Maybelline's Liquid Liner

Maybelline Black Shimmer e/s

Maybelline Pearl Shimmer e/s

NYC Black Liner Pencil

Lips:

Maybelline Forever Metallics Fools Gold


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 30, 2005)

That is HOT! OMG! I LOVE it!

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Since I didn't know about this place October 2, and I happened to do a Smokey Eye today, I thought I'd post mine right here!! Here ya Go:

Face:Revlon's Colorstay

CoverGirl Concealer

L'Oreal Loose Powder

Maybelline Blush

Eyes:

Maybelline's Liquid Liner

Maybelline Black Shimmer e/s

Maybelline Pearl Shimmer e/s

NYC Black Liner Pencil

Lips:

Maybelline Forever Metallics Fools Gold


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 30, 2005)

Grace, you have the prettiest eyes! And it is all drugstore products. I stink at liquid linir but I might try out the other products!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

I haven't looked at this thread for awhile, but WOW, you girls gave me so many ideas on how to get the 'smokey' look! I am not very good at doing a lot of dark colors, but now that I have more of a clue as to how to do it, I want to try it more often!



Bravo to all of you!


----------



## Aneczka (Oct 31, 2005)

I just would like to show you some of my pictures I have taken



I am the newbie, so please don't laugh





Give me some feedback what you think about my eye-makeup


----------



## Lori_TG (Nov 1, 2005)

I love your eysahdow color! Very pretty!

Originally Posted by *Aneczka* I just would like to show you some of my pictures I have taken



I am the newbie, so please don't laugh




Give me some feedback what you think about my eye-makeup


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Aneczka* I just would like to show you some of my pictures I have taken




I am the newbie, so please don't laugh




Give me some feedback what you think about my eye-makeup





Hi Aneczka!--



Just beautiful, with your subtle eyeshadow and striking, lovely eyebrows framing them--you are gorgeous! Your eyelashes are sooo long; what did you use on them? Please keep on posting your photos!


----------



## Aneczka (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Hi Aneczka!--



Just beautiful, with your subtle eyeshadow and striking, lovely eyebrows framing them--you are gorgeous! Your eyelashes are sooo long; what did you use on them? Please keep on posting your photos! Thanks a lot SierraWren




On my eyelashes I used Bourjois Pump Up Volume Waterproof mascara,

On my eyes I used L'oreal Eye Shadows





Today I tried purple colour:


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Aneczka* Thanks a lot SierraWren




On my eyelashes I used Bourjois Pump Up Volume Waterproof mascara,

On my eyes I used L'oreal Eye Shadows





Today I tried purple colour:

Hi Aneczka--Looks just lovely again--I like it even more than the first! (I'm also pretty partial to purple... )I'm gonna try and find that Bourjois mascara, too...but I suspect you just have great eyelashes already... Btw, since I think you should definitely post your photos regularly, try the Face of The Day Forum--every day a new thread is started, with members sending in a photo of themselves for that very day. That way, many more people--not just me!--will have the pleasure of viewing your beautiful face--plus you'll get many more comments and feedback. (This thread is getting sort of old, so not that many people are visiting it now.) It's under FOTD Center--click on Face of the Day.

And keep posting your photos: You can be certain I'll be checking out your Fotd's every time you do--you have a true fan already!


----------



## Aneczka (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Hi Aneczka--Looks just lovely again--I like it even more than the first! (I'm also pretty partial to purple... )I'm gonna try and find that Bourjois mascara, too...but I suspect you just have great eyelashes already... Btw, since I think you should definitely post your photos regularly, try the Face of The Day Forum--every day a new thread is started, with members sending in a photo of themselves for that very day. That way, many more people--not just me!--will have the pleasure of viewing your beautiful face--plus you'll get many more comments and feedback. (This thread is getting sort of old, so not that many people are visiting it now.) It's under FOTD Center--click on Face of the Day.

And keep posting your photos: You can be certain I'll be checking out your Fotd's every time you do--you have a true fan already!





Really thanks for your positive feedback




I will take a lot of pictures of me when I am done with my university homework.. Blee





I feel I learn a lot on this forum - many great ideas I have gotten through it.

Thanks for everyone!


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Following discussions HERE, we've decided to do a *Smokey Eye Sunday on Sunday October 2nd*. Feel free to post your smokey eye sooner if you wont be around to enter next Sunday!I'm really looking forward to seeing everyones attempts! Thanks Cirean for suggesting it!




WOW! Hi Laura! I am a recently joined member and I can say I have NEVER enjoyed ANYTHING more than seeing all these great tutorials and photos and having all these wonderful women to have fun and talk with. So many beautiful women in one place! If men knew about this they would be hunting through the photos for dates and then would never be able to choose because each one is so gorgeous! Anyway, I was not a member when you started the smokey eye sunday, but I just went through it NOW. OMG! SO many talented, beautiful, creative women! I saw so many beautiful "looks" that I think I will give a try! I even copied some so I would have a guide. What a GREAT IDEA for this topic!!! Everyone looks incredible and so beautiful. I went through it TWICE (!) because I enjoyed seeing everyone's "looks". I can't wait to get creating and practicing and to go through the tutorials. I just had to tell you how much I enjoyed this and what a great idea it is, especially for us newbies! I love learning new things all the time and this was really special! Thanks to all who participated, you are all great and I have learned from and enjoyed every bit of it!



VERY COOL!! Chermarie


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok you guys I got one for ya. Tell me what ya think.


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Ooh that looks great, Grace! I love the black liner, great job on applying it - I can never use liquid liner, it's just hard to apply. Practice, practice, practice!!

I am sure you will do a great job. I had trouble with it at first but now I find it easier to use than pencil. But I am now starting to use more pencil and I am getting better at it. But I do prefer liquid.


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pretty_94134* Ok you guys I got one for ya. Tell me what ya think.

 Wonderful!



You are very pretty, so of course you have quite a head start, but I love how you've done even more with what you naturally have--gorgeous "mermaid eyes"(I wish I could pull off green shadow that way,I'm much too pale though, or just too heavy handed still!)and terrific liner (is that liquid?It looks so languid &amp; sultry, yet precise.)What products did you use--I'd love to try to recreate this look some time. Please keep posting your FOTDs--you are a very lovely&amp; talented girl!


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* Wonderful!



You are very pretty, so of course you have quite a head start, but I love how you've done even more with what you naturally have--gorgeous "mermaid eyes"(I wish I could pull off green shadow that way,I'm much too pale though, or just too heavy handed still!)and terrific liner (is that liquid?It looks so languid &amp; sultry, yet precise.)What products did you use--I'd love to try to recreate this look some time. Please keep posting your FOTDs--you are a very lovely&amp; talented girl! Thanks Sweetie! I actually used pencil. These are the products I used.

Main Lid- Ever green by Ruby Kisses

Crease- Plumage(matte) by Mac

Liner-HYACINTH by Mac(kohl Liner) This is a blue liner -very beautiful color.

Brow bone- ivory color (sorry no brand was a color in a palette)

and over the liner I used a shimmery olive green shadow(also from the palette)

And of course there are the false lashes that finished the look.


----------



## lilla (Nov 28, 2005)

:icon_love



Gorgeous look pretty 94134!

Originally Posted by *pretty_94134* Thanks Sweetie! I actually used pencil. These are the products I used. 
Main Lid- Ever green by Ruby Kisses

Crease- Plumage(matte) by Mac

Liner-HYACINTH by Mac(kohl Liner) This is a blue liner -very beautiful color.

Brow bone- ivory color (sorry no brand was a color in a palette)

and over the liner I used a shimmery olive green shadow(also from the palette)

And of course there are the false lashes that finished the look.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kaori* *



WOW,...WOW,...WOW,....



:icon_love ,....BRAFOOO






*
*Everywoman in here soooooooooooooooooo Beauty,..Gorgeous,..Sexy,..Fabalous,....Creatif,.. .smart,...WOW WOW,...WOW






:icon_love



*

*AMAZING






*

*but i am new in here,..just such share *

*my experience with my new M.A.C Holiday Gift Set hihihihihih



*

*I love put M.A.C Holl Gift Set*

*eye shadow*

*Retrospeck (L)mix,.greensmoke(f)*

*lipstick*

*kiss star(frost),..mix,.hight strung (frost),.and last .lushlady(gloss)*

*powder blush *

*mocha (m)*

*my face without make up (casual day )*

*and my face with M.A.C ,..for party time,..*

*hope pic in good onehttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_redface.gif *

*Kaori*

Kaori, now I am going to have to get those MAC sets, you look amazing, good job!


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pretty_94134* Thanks Sweetie! I actually used pencil. These are the products I used. 
Main Lid- Ever green by Ruby Kisses

Crease- Plumage(matte) by Mac

Liner-HYACINTH by Mac(kohl Liner) This is a blue liner -very beautiful color.

Brow bone- ivory color (sorry no brand was a color in a palette)

and over the liner I used a shimmery olive green shadow(also from the palette)

And of course there are the false lashes that finished the look.

Wow, I love those colors! So gorgeous!


----------



## kaori (Nov 29, 2005)

* Originally Posted by dixiewolf* Kaori, now I am going to have to get those MAC sets, you look amazing, good job! 
*Hi Amanda,...thanks Amanda



*

*curse Amanda ,..I love to hear about this,..let's hunt M.A.C set Amanda,..*

*YAY YAY YAY






*

*warmer regards*

*Kaori*


----------



## Lori_TG (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pretty_94134* Ok you guys I got one for ya. Tell me what ya think.

 Wow! That is so sexy!


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* Wow! That is so sexy! Thank you! I will have more looks up soon. Still learning on getting great close up pics.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 12, 2005)

hi...i'm newbie...err...freshman i would say





u guys are soooo talented...

is it for 'sunday' only?i wish i could paste my smokey today


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Post your look mrs_livingstone! We did a Smokey Eye Sunday a few weeks ago but we'd love to see your version!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Post your look mrs_livingstone! We did a Smokey Eye Sunday a few weeks ago but we'd love to see your version! thanks laura...this is a few from what i did...dont laugh because i'm not as talented as u guys


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

They are HOT girl.. What are you talking about. I think i like the first one the best. What did you use for that?


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks.i think i should learn moe from u guys..

the first pic i used:estee lauder for highlight,bourjois on the lid(grey),loreal(gold color)at inner V

the 2nd pic all i used bourjois

the 3rd one the grey was bourjois the plm color was estee


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Do you know the exact name of that Bourjois e/s? I'd love to check it out!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 12, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous! Great job Mrs Livingstone!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Do you know the exact name of that Bourjois e/s? I'd love to check it out! it's bourjois effet lumiere trio eyeshadow.






i bought in grey (Argents)


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks cirean and charmaine

u guys here did far more well than me


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Aw i saw that trio in Boots during lunch and i though to myself.. I wonder if this is what mrs_livingstone is talking about LOL!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Aw i saw that trio in Boots during lunch and i though to myself.. I wonder if this is what mrs_livingstone is talking about LOL! u've got the 6th sense laura


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mrs_livingstone* thanks laura...this is a few from what i did...dont laugh because i'm not as talented as u guys




















wonderful job, Mrs. Livingstone--you are just as good as anyone else on this board!!! It doesn't hurt, either, that you have absolutely gorgeous eyes to begin with...(You've inspired me to try this smokey eye look again.) I look forward to seeing more of your FOTD's!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks sierra


----------



## Estrelinha (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* And I tried for a *third time* to do my smokey eyes. And again it looks so patchy. I never manage to get the same look on the right and the left eye



. But I will post a pic now and I am hoping that you could give me tipps how to do better. I am in heavy need of tips especially for the outer half of my eyes. ThatÂ´s where it always looks so sloppy. Perhaps the colors are to hard and I should try a lighter one? I used black e/s and Fluidline in Blacktrack. Trust in you, girls!





SO pretty!


----------



## Estrelinha (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Since I didn't know about this place October 2, and I happened to do a Smokey Eye today, I thought I'd post mine right here!! Here ya Go:

Face:Revlon's Colorstay

CoverGirl Concealer

L'Oreal Loose Powder

Maybelline Blush

Eyes:

Maybelline's Liquid Liner

Maybelline Black Shimmer e/s

Maybelline Pearl Shimmer e/s

NYC Black Liner Pencil

Lips:

Maybelline Forever Metallics Fools Gold

Pretty eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Estrelinha (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mrs_livingstone* thanks laura...this is a few from what i did...dont laugh because i'm not as talented as u guys










I LOVE how you did your eyeliner! :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mrs_livingstone* thanks laura...this is a few from what i did...dont laugh because i'm not as talented as u guys




















VERY NICE! I like all of those shots...you did lovely smokey eyes!


----------



## alexious_indeed (Jan 3, 2006)

hey im new.... smokey eyes have been my obsession for two weeks now and ive been working to perfect it.. some of yall did excellent jobs but i have to wonder, smokey eyes cant just have a few dark colors smeared all over ur eyes.. it has to be very very dark at the lash line going up onto the crease and then have light black or gray shadow going just a bit above the crease.

maybe you can try this and add some more black e/s or eye liner at ur lash line going up to the crease on the outer corner of ur eye and perfect YOUR smokey eye effect.





ill have pics up maybe later?


----------



## lilla (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to Mut!

Originally Posted by *alexious_indeed* hey im new.... smokey eyes have been my obsession for two weeks now and ive been working to perfect it.. some of yall did excellent jobs but i have to wonder, smokey eyes cant just have a few dark colors smeared all over ur eyes.. it has to be very very dark at the lash line going up onto the crease and then have light black or gray shadow going just a bit above the crease.
maybe you can try this and add some more black e/s or eye liner at ur lash line going up to the crease on the outer corner of ur eye and perfect YOUR smokey eye effect.





ill have pics up maybe later?


----------



## suehana (Jan 3, 2006)

hi..i've tried to put a smokey eye for the dinner on the 31st..

here it is..not so good..i'm still learning..

i'm using brown colour..my fav colour..


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *suehana* hi..i've tried to put a smokey eye for the dinner on the 31st..here it is..not so good..i'm still learning..

i'm using brown colour..my fav colour..















Good job hun! You are off to a great start!


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## amillion (Feb 15, 2006)

I know this thread is old but I wanted to post mine from last night. I used MAC Beautymarked, shroom, green brown pigment, teal pigment. I am not sure what my fascination with greens are. I wear green eyeshadow a lot.


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *amillion* http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/amillion3147/DSCF0581.jpghttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/amillion3147/DSCF0600.jpgI know this thread is old but I wanted to post mine from last night. I used MAC Beautymarked, shroom, green brown pigment, teal pigment. I am not sure what my fascination with greens are. I wear green eyeshadow a lot.

What a beautifull blending of those lush colors--a marvelous job!



Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice amillion. The greens are fab on you!


----------



## amillion (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Ladies. Yall are so sweet.


----------



## pictureperfect (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Well here's my first ever attempt at a smokey eye. And I'm stressing the word attempt! I would have loved to use navy's for it but I donâ€™t have any e/s that colour. Actually I donâ€™t have many dark e/s so I ended up using only 2 eyeshadows!.. Would love advice on how to perfect this look. All comments appreciated. One thing i did notice is that i should have spent more time on my lower lash line. I can barely see the e/s in the pic! Sorry the pics aren't the best quality
*FACE:*

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Foundation

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Concealer

NARS Laguna Bronzing Powder

Shu P Pink 30 Glow On Blush

Dior Skinflash under eyes

*EYES:*

Products used are in the pic!

*LIPS:*

Rimmel Get Up &amp; Go Lipliner

Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds in Irridescent Pink

Stila Lipglaze in Watermelon

*nice pic and may i say your the color of your eyes are so pretty*


----------



## Lynxie (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm going to have to try that one


----------



## kerri (Mar 18, 2006)

I think the "smokey eye look" is a great look for anyone! I actually even use it for daytime, just toned down a bit.


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 19, 2006)

Oooh! Verrry nice!


----------



## Sherina (Mar 19, 2006)

Arielle, You look gorgeous! Love your eyes and the lip combo you used too. Perfectly balanced. Awesome job!


----------



## abmsandra (Mar 21, 2006)

Great eyes! I'll be 'borrowing' some of your styles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Rani~ (Mar 22, 2006)

good work every 1


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 27, 2006)

Sirvynya (?) and Arielle are my personal favourites ! I love the blending...will try to copy this look next friday for clubbing :-D


----------



## vbretta (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful Look on you!

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Since I'm going away this weekend, I did mine today
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...es/smokey1.jpg

*I used:*

-The Body Shop all in one foundation

-MAC "Untitled" paint

-Ben Nye "Ice" lid and highlight

-Milani "Storm" crease

-MAC "Blacktrack" fluidline top liner

-Lancome "Black" Kohl lower liner

-Lancome Hypnose mascara

-Milani "Luminous" blush

-The Body Shop "Pink" shimmerwaves

-MAC lipstick "Fabby"

-Lots of Collection 2000 clear gloss.

Attachment 5810Attachment 5811Attachment 5812

Attachment 5813Attachment 5814


----------



## vbretta (Apr 21, 2006)

The perfect amount of colour!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm a bit (actually alot!) envious of all the smokey eyes...that's something I've been trying to master for a long time! I'm writing down tips





-Sweet


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 25, 2006)

hey mrs livingstone!

Hi Sweetie! I LOVE your eyes! The liner looks so great. Like sexy "bambi" eyes, with those big brown eyes and almond shape. They look great. I look every week at "smokey eye Sunday and check out all the creative, beautiful ways people do their smokey eye. I LOVE smokey eyes, I have a HARD time NOT doing one. I just lighten it for daytime. But I just think it really makes your eyes pop and gives you a sexy, flirty "thang". I noticed guys ALWAYS check you out and look you RIGHT in the eyes, (like they can take their eyes off you) and stare at you with that "goofy" smile. HAHAHA! Girl power! During the day I use more nude or subdued lip too with a good gloss. You guys all inspire me to try new things, I do them in deep plum, blue tones, olive green with khaki and of course brown and charcoal. One of these days I will get brave like you and photograph it. I hope I can photograph it right!! You look gorgeous! Great job! I love to see all you brave, lovely ladies showing your stuff! Thanks for the pictures! For those who said they had a problem with the outer edge and getting it too far or uneven here is an EASY trick! Angle a business card or tissue from the outer corner of your eye to the end of your brow and hold it down against your skin while you put your color on. That way you won't get it down too far, then just take a brush or a sponge and soften the edge, smoothing it TOWARD the inner browbone and inner eye. That way it won't smear out on your temple. Just buff it down till it looks like you want it to and there you have a good shadow end. It also helps keep shadow from falling under your eye and messing up your work. Try it! Once you get the hang of it, it is so fast and easy you will love it! Hopefully I will figure out how to take a proper picture and get over my shyness and I can be on Smokey eye Sunday too! Great work!



Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *amillion* http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/amillion3147/DSCF0581.jpghttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/amillion3147/DSCF0600.jpgI know this thread is old but I wanted to post mine from last night. I used MAC Beautymarked, shroom, green brown pigment, teal pigment. I am not sure what my fascination with greens are. I wear green eyeshadow a lot.

I LOVE green shadow too! I found out that an olivegreen (kind of a deep muted green) used with a light/med. green and even a kind of khaki (a tan green) looks awesome! Then you can add some of the light shimmer green as a highlight on the center of the lid. It looks so cool! If I can figure out how to do the camera thing I will post the colors on me. But for us "green freaks" it REALLY makes your eyes look deep and smokey! That green you have on looks like it would be a really cool liner color too. It looks like it would make your eyes sparkle! Ya gotta love the GREEN! Good job!



Go greens! Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* I'm a bit (actually alot!) envious of all the smokey eyes...that's something I've been trying to master for a long time! I'm writing down tips




-Sweet





Hey Sweet! I don't know if it is just a bunch of bull or not but an old makeup artist friend of mine told me that when I see some makeup that I like on someone in a magazine, turn the magazine upside down (I know, that is what I thought too!) and look at it that way. She said that when you see it upside down you don't see it as a face or a person anymore, you see how the colors blend in to eachother and where they are placed. It seemed to work! Go figure! So maybe if you see smokey eyes you like in a mag or a pic try to see exactly WHERE the color is placed and how it fades into the skin or other colors. Try to see where it is darker and how far the dark part goes on the eye. I know the magazine thing helped me. Maybe it will help you. Well, Good luck! I hope it works for you! Anyway, have fun trying!



Chermarie


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *truthseeker* hey mrs livingstone!Hi Sweetie! I LOVE your eyes! The liner looks so great. Like sexy "bambi" eyes, with those big brown eyes and almond shape. They look great. I look every week at "smokey eye Sunday and check out all the creative, beautiful ways people do their smokey eye. I LOVE smokey eyes, I have a HARD time NOT doing one. I just lighten it for daytime. But I just think it really makes your eyes pop and gives you a sexy, flirty "thang". I noticed guys ALWAYS check you out and look you RIGHT in the eyes, (like they can take their eyes off you)

thanks truthseekerand am waiting for your smokey sunday!that's what makeup forums are for, to make us brave and discover new things....and new friends too


----------



## cocowhite (May 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Okay Ladies here's my smoky eye.
face:

select spf foundation nc50

loose powder nc40

select moisturecover concealer nw30

eyes:

woodwinked e/s

contrast e/s

carbon e/s

black tied e/s

era e/s

engraved powerpoint

clear brow set

espresso e/s

mac zoom lash

cheeks:

blunt blush

lips:

underplay l/s

clear lipglass

cork lip pencil

This is gorgeous. Can you tell how do the step by step for the eyes and is this MAC makeup? I have a fashion show coming up and I would love to do this look?

Went throught the entire thread and you ladies have some awesome skills. Congrats! to everyone, very beautiful eyes with a range color.


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 3, 2006)

I tried to find if I posted earlier or not??...sooo anyway...

I am so impressed



! Great work on those smoky eyes



!


----------



## devinjhans (May 3, 2006)

Thank you! I'll try my best to remember b/c it's been a while. IIRC I applied woodwinked on the inner lid using the 239 brush. I then applied contrast on the other 2/3 of the lid using the 239 brush and swept it up into the crease using the 217 brush. I then applied carbon to the outer v using the 217 brush. I applied era to blend the crease color into the brow bone using the 217 brush. I applied woodwinked to the inner lower lashline using the 266 brush and used the 219 brush to apply contrast to the lower lashline. I lined with egraved powerpoint. Yes this is all MAC makeup. HTH!





Originally Posted by *cocowhite* This is gorgeous. Can you tell how do the step by step for the eyes and is this MAC makeup? I have a fashion show coming up and I would love to do this look?

Went throught the entire thread and you ladies have some awesome skills. Congrats! to everyone, very beautiful eyes with a range color.


----------



## cocowhite (May 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Thank you! I'll try my best to remember b/c it's been a while. IIRC I applied woodwinked on the inner lid using the 239 brush. I then applied contrast on the other 2/3 of the lid using the 239 brush and swept it up into the crease using the 217 brush. I then applied carbon to the outer v using the 217 brush. I applied era to blend the crease color into the brow bone using the 217 brush. I applied woodwinked to the inner lower lashline using the 266 brush and used the 219 brush to apply contrast to the lower lashline. I lined with egraved powerpoint. Yes this is all MAC makeup. HTH!




thank-you


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (May 27, 2006)

you can get artdeco here i think http://www.auravita.com/

and omg great eyes!!!


----------



## scottsgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

Love it! Your eyes really pop!


----------



## sarabellum (Jun 4, 2006)

That's very impressive!


----------



## latinaremix510 (Jun 9, 2006)

i love smokey eyes!!! great job everyone im starting to question the way i do it =/ hehe


----------



## eckof (Jun 11, 2006)

nice


----------



## ivette (Jun 11, 2006)

very nice


----------



## missxjen (Jun 12, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Mickie (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW! I love the way that looks on you.


----------



## Ali M (Jul 2, 2006)

here are some different variations of smokey eyes ive done on models about a year ago

Alixxx

Edit: Oh no id better get posting haha


----------



## Lori_TG (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh wow! I LOVE the one on the left! Wish i could do my eyes like that!


----------



## milkhouse_x (Jul 8, 2006)

everyones here is gorgeous!


----------



## jessicahunt2006 (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks for the posts they all look great


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 20, 2006)

Very pretty and cool!


----------



## rocksinger007 (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish I knew how to do a proper smoky eye


----------



## BusyMe (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rocksinger007* I wish I knew how to do a proper smoky eye ME TOO! Boy do I ever!


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Jul 24, 2006)

So Beautiful! You did a Spectacular Job!


----------



## footballchic123 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow everyone's eyes look great. I'm more of the traditional smokey eye look. I like the dark brown, silver, and black. If anyone is real good at that kind of look and could post something I would really appreciate it. I've always wanted to find that great look because I have such dark brown eyes.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 1, 2006)

how do you achieve the smoky eye look anyways? I've researched it and tried to do it, but is there an easier way?


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Aug 4, 2006)

Great smokey eye!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh! Lots of lovely Smokey Eyes! Lovely looks ladies!


----------



## lolasara1980 (Aug 15, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## echanting (Aug 16, 2006)

smokey! just lovely!


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 23, 2006)

hey ur makeup looks terrific!


----------



## mb1981 (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! That is so sexy! I soo agree!You look amazing!

and those eyelashes!


----------



## janene (Sep 3, 2006)

i can't wait to post my pictures


----------



## jacknorth (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, that isn' the one I wanted to post, but i'll leave it. This is

Angie. She is a great fashion model/mua .


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jacknorth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.jacknorth.com/portfolio/DSCF9602_EN_web.jpg
Well, that isn' the one I wanted to post, but i'll leave it. This is

Angie. She is a great fashion model/mua .

The false eyelashes give her an amazing look, I really really want to get false eyelashes for me, I think that's the first thing in my list


----------



## bmichlig (Sep 16, 2006)

Dianne Brill Eye and Lash Lingerie makes awesome stuff for the quintessential smokey eye - I really love the falsies she puts out!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's my smoky eye from yesterday!


----------



## mbseirani (Sep 19, 2006)

You ladies look so great. I can never seem to get that smokey eye look down. Maybe I just need more practice!


----------



## jacknorth (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my smoky eye from yesterday!



that is a really good job.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jacknorth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that is a really good job. Thank you!



I'm getting better at it!


----------



## tinyhandgirl (Sep 22, 2006)

B E A utifull


----------



## divalicious (Oct 2, 2006)

I was gone all weekend, but I did a semi-smokey eye on Thursday. I used browns though, I love black, I lost my fave black eyeshadow, gotta get me some more!!


----------



## ARIEYELLOW (Oct 13, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## yvette104 (Oct 13, 2006)

I just bought the Baked Collection from Physician's formula in Baked Smokes. It is perfect for getting smoky eyes. I just tried it and I truly am getting the "smokey eyed" look. Using the shadows wet give a more intense color.


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since I'm going away this weekend, I did mine today
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...es/smokey1.jpg

*I used:*

-The Body Shop all in one foundation

-MAC "Untitled" paint

-Ben Nye "Ice" lid and highlight

-Milani "Storm" crease

-MAC "Blacktrack" fluidline top liner

-Lancome "Black" Kohl lower liner

-Lancome Hypnose mascara

-Milani "Luminous" blush

-The Body Shop "Pink" shimmerwaves

-MAC lipstick "Fabby"

-Lots of Collection 2000 clear gloss.

Attachment 5810Attachment 5811Attachment 5812

Attachment 5813Attachment 5814

SO pretty! Of course those pretty eyes and beautiful skin don't hurt! I wish I could wear those shimmery shadows but as you get older (or rather as I get older) you have to be careful with them and just use the ones that have a soft pearl glow so it doesn't show the wrinkles or look crepey.



I LOVE the smoky eye done in a variety of colors. So sexy and REALLY makes your eyes look gorgeous! AND depending on how light or deep the color is applied, it works for day or night looks. LOVE those SMOKY EYES!!



ROCK THOSE SMOKEY COLORS! Chermarie


----------



## Larki (Oct 17, 2006)

Whauw

Wow! you all are profs!


----------



## __bumblebee (Nov 4, 2006)

everyone looks wonderful!

Well, the ones I can see at least. Hehe.


----------



## AkanA101 (Nov 19, 2006)

i agree with bumble bee


----------



## emih19 (Nov 21, 2006)

everyone looks divalicious


----------



## everest_water (Dec 2, 2006)

great..thanks


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sirvinya, great colours!


----------



## moon14 (Dec 8, 2006)

nice silver color


----------



## manja (Dec 12, 2006)

I always luv smokey eyes!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 18, 2006)

Good looks


----------



## suehana (Dec 18, 2006)

smokey makeup i did last saturday..

am still learning..and learning..


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Dec 19, 2006)

I love these looks!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 19, 2006)

Suehana you look gorgeous - what did you use on your lips? They are so pretty and pink in the last photo!!


----------



## suehana (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovelyarsenic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Suehana you look gorgeous - what did you use on your lips? They are so pretty and pink in the last photo!! i'm using Lancome Juicy Rouge Pamplemousse Glace..in malaysia, no longer selling at the counter..





have to buy it on warehouse sale..


----------



## calpurnia (Dec 20, 2006)

Beautiful Suehana... I cannot believe you are learning. It looks awesome.


----------



## suehana (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *calpurnia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautiful Suehana... I cannot believe you are learning. It looks awesome. true..this is my 1st time doing smokey using this colour..like it because it works..

thanks cal..


----------



## Mama2shygurl (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome pics


----------



## calpurnia (Dec 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *suehana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif true..this is my 1st time doing smokey using this colour..like it because it works..

Imagine what you'll do once you have more practice...


----------



## vompy (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, all the pics in here look awesome


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 12, 2007)

This is a great thread! I love seeing the eyes everyone has done.

Suehana, your colors look terrific together. I think you did a fantastic job! WOW!


----------



## suehana (Jan 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is a great thread! I love seeing the eyes everyone has done.
Suehana, your colors look terrific together. I think you did a fantastic job! WOW!

thanks for the compliment..


----------



## brandid82 (Jan 16, 2007)

I Love Smokey eyes!

They look great girls!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips for doing a smokey look with deep-set eyes? I am having such a hard time


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 13, 2007)

wow looking good ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jacknorth (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ChristineLE24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone have any tips for doing a smokey look with deep-set eyes? I am having such a hard time




Well, I offer a suggestion that you use lighter shades. sortof defined eyeliner and maybe 'gunmetal' eyeshadow. smokey, but not dark. also, try using foundation and color corrector before the eyeshadow.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jacknorth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.jacknorth.com/portfolio/DSCF0522_WEB.jpg

You look fab - do you have false eyelashes on?


----------



## jacknorth (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *claire20a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look fab - do you have false eyelashes on? yes, she does. (it is not me, but my friend Angie). She is wearing fake lashes on both the top and bottom. Naughty Girl on the top and Vixen on the bottom.

i shouldn't post a direct ad as an image, but here is a link to a photo that has the details on the products used.

http://www.jacknorth.com/portfolio/p...okCard_WEB.jpg

This is from the same set with different lighting. all the makeup is the same as the one above,


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 18, 2007)

cool thread


----------



## sweeter1 (Feb 20, 2007)

great pictures. i love smokey eyes . they look mysterious which i like!


----------



## mimosa (Feb 25, 2007)

everyone's looking fabulous! =)


----------



## magosienne (Feb 25, 2007)

fabulous jacknorth !


----------



## heygirl (Feb 26, 2007)

Wowww everyones so good!


----------



## Hydroxide (Mar 1, 2007)

I never succeeded smoky eyes


----------



## jacknorth (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks magosienne.

Its smokey eye sunday!






I am luck to be able to work with angie (above), but I have other mua's as well. This is Chelsea and she is 16. She wants to be a makeup artist, and well, she basically is. She has worked with 5 or 6 models for me over the last few months. She is not afraid to experiment with color, but I think she tones it down a little for me.






With her desire and the experience she is getting, I think she is going to be a great mua.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 10, 2007)

im going to try and do a smokey eye for you all and post it sadly its a blue eye shadow day today !


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jacknorth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes, she does. (it is not me, but my friend Angie). She is wearing fake lashes on both the top and bottom. Naughty Girl on the top and Vixen on the bottom. 
i shouldn't post a direct ad as an image, but here is a link to a photo that has the details on the products used.

http://www.jacknorth.com/portfolio/p...okCard_WEB.jpg

This is from the same set with different lighting. all the makeup is the same as the one above,

http://www.jacknorth.com/portfolio/DSCF0324_WEB.jpg

I missed this thread - hmph.
Nice photos. Real pretty.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 10, 2007)

some great tips for putting on false eye lashes are as follows:

curl your lashes(clean)

apply a thick thick mascara

measure the falsies and cut off the excess ( cut at the end )

use very little glue you dont want a clumped ball of glue eye lash mess

glue the falsies to your eyelashes at the lash line not to to your skin

once the glue has dried comb your lashes and the fake ones togather with a lash comb and then apply your mascara to the lash

hope this works for u all!


----------



## jacknorth (Mar 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissXXXrae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im going to try and do a smokey eye for you all and post it sadly its a blue eye shadow day today ! Cool, I will be looking for it.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 12, 2007)

not sure if i like how it turned out LOL i was trying to add black from what i had on today the eyes r red because im sleepy lol will post better attempts soon!


----------



## jacknorth (Mar 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissXXXrae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w239/sxxxe_01/Picture2.png
not sure if i like how it turned out LOL i was trying to add black from what i had on today the eyes r red because im sleepy lol will post better attempts soon!

I like it and nice brows too. I have been noticing brows lately.


----------



## laurachantel (Mar 12, 2007)

you ladies look beautiful. i love smoky eyes


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jacknorth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it and nice brows too. I have been noticing brows lately. thanks!!
by the way u remind me of scarlett johansson in your profile picture


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 18, 2007)

ok girls!!! here is my smokey eye!! i hope u enjoy it i was in my car waiting for my fiance. The sun was out i hope you get "tell" hahaha here it goes!!!!!! ENJOY tell me what u all think


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 18, 2007)

XXXrae--Absolutely extraordinary job! And, you have absolutely gorgeous eyes to start with, so to make them look even more beautiful/sultry/exotic takes talent!! (I love your eyebrows,as well. They make such a perfect frame for your eyes.)


----------



## redcar1 (Mar 21, 2007)

ur eyes look beautifull ... i like smokey eyes darker but u did a great job with urs


----------



## FritzandP (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree, really pretty!


----------



## danfoshah (Apr 7, 2007)

u have beautifull eyes and it's pretty to..


----------



## snowy (Apr 26, 2007)

good job.....


----------



## annuzka (Apr 27, 2007)

my job for smokey eyes





used nyx trio colors....love them


----------



## tooff (May 2, 2007)

thanks sirvinya, love ur makeup.


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

Everyone looks wonderful!!!

I know this thread is old and it's not Sunday but here is my brown smoky eye..






Ugghh... Don't mind the eyebrows... Time to wax them suckers!


----------



## jacknorth (May 5, 2007)

That is cool, clwkerric. I like the shade you used and you blended it really nicely.

It is not sunday, but almost. I found this photo today, I don't really remember taking this, but I can tell it is with my old camera, which I haven't used for awhile. hopefully, I didn't already post this, but I got excited when I found it.






The photo is of Angie.


----------



## leeshalynn (May 12, 2007)

You all look gorgeous! I need to try my hand at a more dramatic smokey effect.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (May 13, 2007)

wow! nice looks ladies


----------



## mayness (May 20, 2007)

smoky eyes are hard to do with my eyes


----------



## koko (May 21, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## clwkerric (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jacknorth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is cool, clwkerric. I like the shade you used and you blended it really nicely.
It is not sunday, but almost. I found this photo today, I don't really remember taking this, but I can tell it is with my old camera, which I haven't used for awhile. hopefully, I didn't already post this, but I got excited when I found it.

http://www.jacknorth.com/portfolio/45ed41a07efe0.jpg

The photo is of Angie.

Thanks! I used MAC Tempting, Shroom, and Patina.I really like the photo... you did an excellent job!


----------



## scooterbing (May 24, 2007)

wow i love smokey eyes


----------



## Rhionagh (May 25, 2007)

your eyes look so good survinya

i wish i could do things like that

i need to build up my makeup collection


----------



## nofa (May 30, 2007)

thanx

i prefer using grey than black in the smoky look


----------



## hotveronica (May 30, 2007)

I wish I could learn how to do my eyes like that! Amazing picture!


----------



## raspberry (Jun 4, 2007)

Those eyes look amazing! So creative..


----------



## jacknorth (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, it is almost Sunday. I got this photo of Chelsea last Sunday. She is doing great. I have been working with her for about a year, and last sunday, she did makeup for 5 girls and posed as well.


----------



## ashley1122 (Jun 25, 2007)

how can i do smoky eyes ? my eyes are extreamly small.


----------



## Yummy Baybee (Jun 25, 2007)

fantastic smokey eyes! i still cant master mine yet.

are lashes ever too long to be able to use false lashes?

just wondering, because ive always wanted to use falsies, but am afraid they'll look strange because my lashes are really long.

xx


----------



## aeys1 (Jun 28, 2007)

lovely


----------



## M.A.C-loveme (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks really good


----------



## dapryncess (Jul 4, 2007)

great looks


----------



## stacycal88 (Jul 31, 2007)

&lt;333 love love it.


----------



## purplelady2 (Aug 23, 2007)

lush thanks


----------



## lagirl1578 (Aug 24, 2007)

I love smoky eyes


----------



## cocopuffsweety (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my smoky eye from yesterday!




lovely!!

Originally Posted by *jacknorth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes, she does. (it is not me, but my friend Angie). She is wearing fake lashes on both the top and bottom. Naughty Girl on the top and Vixen on the bottom. 
i shouldn't post a direct ad as an image, but here is a link to a photo that has the details on the products used.

http://www.jacknorth.com/portfolio/p...okCard_WEB.jpg

This is from the same set with different lighting. all the makeup is the same as the one above,

http://www.jacknorth.com/portfolio/DSCF0324_WEB.jpg

beautiful eyes!! i lost my purple contacts!!

Originally Posted by *SabrinaGermany* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I tried for a *third time* to do my smokey eyes. And again it looks so patchy. I never manage to get the same look on the right and the left eye



. But I will post a pic now and I am hoping that you could give me tipps how to do better. I am in heavy need of tips especially for the outer half of my eyes. ThatÂ´s where it always looks so sloppy. Perhaps the colors are to hard and I should try a lighter one? I used black e/s and Fluidline in Blacktrack. Trust in you, girls!





ooh so pretty i think the color really brings out your eyes nicely!!


----------



## masad (Aug 27, 2007)

excellent!!

you girls inspire me





i think i wud hve to post mine someday!!

still learing though =))


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 3, 2007)

smokey eyes are one of the easiest in my opinion..Blending!


----------



## fawp (Sep 15, 2007)

I had a sexy date with my hubby tonight at a new sushi place so I chose a dark, smokey eye. I liked the way it turned out so I thought I would post some pics.

Eyes:

UDPP

Estee Lauder e/s -- Sugar Cube

NYX Chrome e/s -- Platinum

NYX e/s -- Black

HIP Creme e/l -- Black

NYC Pencil Eyeliner -- White

Lips:

NYX Tinted Lip Spa -- Copacabana

Maybeline Shinylicious -- Crushed Candy


----------



## hurricanefan76 (Sep 16, 2007)

You look great!!! =)


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a sexy date with my hubby tonight at a new sushi place so I chose a dark, smokey eye. I liked the way it turned out so I thought I would post some pics.
Eyes:

UDPP

Estee Lauder e/s -- Sugar Cube

NYX Chrome e/s -- Platinum

NYX e/s -- Black

HIP Creme e/l -- Black

NYC Pencil Eyeliner -- White

Lips:

NYX Tinted Lip Spa -- Copacabana

Maybeline Shinylicious -- Crushed Candy

looking good


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Sep 22, 2007)

Devon, your smokey eye is amazing!!!


----------



## fawp (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princess_20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif looking good Thanks!


----------



## cindylicious (Sep 29, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Fashionluvver (Sep 29, 2007)

I love the smokey eye look. Devin G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S. Love the look.


----------



## Marion J (Oct 9, 2007)

Lovely smokey eye Sirvinya. Thanks for taking time to list the types and shades you used.


----------



## .MzMz. (Oct 11, 2007)

good job


----------



## suricat (Oct 11, 2007)

cool thread. you ladies look beautiful!


----------



## momof2angels (Oct 24, 2007)

This is my first post with pictures...I hope they load correctly. They are of my most recent smokey eye look, which I wore it to a wedding a few weeks ago.


----------



## itsjilianbby (Oct 25, 2007)

wow looks amazing!


----------



## masad (Oct 26, 2007)

wow..looks really good!!

what colors did you use


----------



## momof2angels (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *masad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what colors did you use I only use mineral makeup from Aromaleigh. The colors were rockbottom and taintedlove.
Thanks!


----------



## SMellyFeet (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Laura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well here's my first ever attempt at a smokey eye. And I'm stressing the word attempt! I would have loved to use navy's for it but I donâ€™t have any e/s that colour. Actually I donâ€™t have many dark e/s so I ended up using only 2 eyeshadows!.. Would love advice on how to perfect this look. All comments appreciated. One thing i did notice is that i should have spent more time on my lower lash line. I can barely see the e/s in the pic! Sorry the pics aren't the best quality
*FACE:*

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Foundation

Estee Lauder DoubleWear Concealer

NARS Laguna Bronzing Powder

Shu P Pink 30 Glow On Blush

Dior Skinflash under eyes

*EYES:*

Products used are in the pic!

*LIPS:*

Rimmel Get Up &amp; Go Lipliner

Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds in Irridescent Pink

Stila Lipglaze in Watermelon

My friends tried in in my house several days ago. It really works!! OMG, I am going to tried today. Wish me luck! =P


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 4, 2007)

[im new so i have to post ten posts..ill start here i guess.. sorry!!!!]


----------



## SonaSeun (Nov 5, 2007)

beautiful look, i can't wait to try this too


----------



## echococat (Nov 6, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since I'm going away this weekend, I did mine today
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...es/smokey1.jpg

*I used:*

-The Body Shop all in one foundation

-MAC "Untitled" paint

-Ben Nye "Ice" lid and highlight

-Milani "Storm" crease

-MAC "Blacktrack" fluidline top liner

-Lancome "Black" Kohl lower liner

-Lancome Hypnose mascara

-Milani "Luminous" blush

-The Body Shop "Pink" shimmerwaves

-MAC lipstick "Fabby"

-Lots of Collection 2000 clear gloss.

Attachment 5810Attachment 5811Attachment 5812

Attachment 5813Attachment 5814

i think that's so pretty!


----------



## jazzminee (Nov 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## amanda_lynn (Nov 19, 2007)

you girls are all such pros!


----------



## estrela666 (Nov 20, 2007)

I love this topic! I will try to participate!


----------



## jacknorth (Nov 21, 2007)

I was involved in a fashion show a few weeks ago. The look was smoky eye. We did 36 pairs of smoky eyes that day. I posted a link to photos in this thread.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...pus-68603.html


----------



## lv&macfanatic (Nov 26, 2007)

cool


----------



## fawp (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momof2angels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w313/momof2angels_bucket/th_alrockbottom114.jpghttp://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w313/momof2angels_bucket/th_alrockbottom108.jpg

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w313/momof2angels_bucket/th_alrockbottom107.jpg

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w313/momof2angels_bucket/th_alrockbottom101.jpg

This is my first post with pictures...I hope they load correctly. They are of my most recent smokey eye look, which I wore it to a wedding a few weeks ago.

I like the colors you've used.


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 26, 2007)

lovvvve all of it!


----------



## opla42 (Dec 4, 2007)

wow


----------



## jacknorth (Dec 6, 2007)

I found this holiday, makeup DVD

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...dvd-69369.html

It is full of examples of how to get a great, dramatic smoky eyes.


----------



## Akkemie (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool thread.

Thank you all...you all look fabulous.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 7, 2008)

Everytime I get a message from a subject here showing the incredible talent that SO many of the girls have! I cannot believe how gorgeous they are. This photo example that I looked at was SO pretty, but then so was the model. I doubt you could mess up with such beautiful eyes, and the colors REALLY made them stand out. You are all so amazing and you can see by the care and beauty with which it was done, the passion and inspiraton that you all have and express so well. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL ladies! You give us all something to aspire to! Thank you for sharing! Chermarie


----------



## singmeasads0ng (Jan 16, 2008)

loving it


----------



## jolyssuh (Jan 29, 2008)

woah that is a pretty look


----------



## Abbie (Jan 31, 2008)

You guys are so amazing!!!


----------



## dulcemiel (Feb 10, 2008)

So I guess you have to post to actually see the link? I can't wait !


----------



## drikacharles (Feb 29, 2008)

i loved the looks here girls!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful faces ladies!


----------



## jacknorth (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a sexy date with my hubby tonight at a new sushi place so I chose a dark, smokey eye. I liked the way it turned out so I thought I would post some pics. That is a cool look!


----------



## chelseaw182 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would just like to Say that smokey is is probably one of my favorite looks! and verrry easy to do~


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 20, 2008)

i went through all of these pictures and they're fabulous! gorgeous.


----------



## br0nxcutie1 (May 2, 2008)

great photos


----------



## entyce08 (May 5, 2008)

these are amazing!!!


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 5, 2008)

That sounds fun!


----------



## Lisette (Jun 12, 2008)

You looks great!!


----------



## MariaLaGata (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is my smokey eye, ladies





1. face - Sisley Tensor Immediate Lift with Botanical Extracts

2. foundation - Lancome Color Clone, 03Beige Diaphane

3. mattifying powder Clinique Double Face Powder, 07 Matte Neutral

4. concealer HR Magic Concealer 02 Medium

5. highlighter YSL Toche Eclat 02

6. blush - Oriflame Giordani Natural Bronze

7. eyes - black eyelpencil Lancome Le Crayon Khol Raisin Noir

8. brown pencil and shadow - Cargo Smokey Eye Duo Brazil

9. black eyeshadow - L'Oreal Color Appeal Velvet Grey

10.mascara HR Lash Queen

11. lips - gloss Sisley Phyto Lip Eclat 01


----------



## skintightpanda (Jul 1, 2008)

its an amazing look, i wish i could master it


----------



## karii (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. great ideas.


----------



## lolabr89 (Jul 10, 2008)

i looove all these looks.


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

look so amazin!


----------



## ryoko2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice work! I have to work hard now.


----------



## salwa990 (Sep 11, 2008)

Waaaw i love smokey eyes, i have to try to do one !


----------



## southerncomfort (Sep 28, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Oct 1, 2008)

Very Pretty!!!


----------



## MakeupHouse (Apr 15, 2015)

Great job!! I will have to try that blue smokey eye look this weekend.


----------



## Christie Wallace (May 13, 2015)

Wow that's super pretty!


----------

